# Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma



## WiiGator (Nov 14, 2008)

<a href="http://www.iol.ie/~taz/backuplauncher0.3_gamma.zip" target="_blank">http://www.iol.ie/~taz/backuplauncher0.3_gamma.zip</a>

=========================
Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma

What is included:
- cIOS Installer
- Backup Launcher 0.3 with banner

Changelog:
0.3 gamma
- Optimised speed
- Higher compatibilty
- Support loading 1:1 backups from disc channel

Note: This version is faster, but some videos will play a little bit too slow. This also depends on the quality of your DVD media.

0.3 beta
- Cinematic now working properly
- Wi-Fi Enabled
- Faster Load time
- Drive speed is still 3x. It is so fast that some testers believed it is running at 6x.
- Supports non-patched and patched Wii games (The correct term for "patched" is "decrypted")
- Not all games will work, but as of now most do.

Some parts are modification of free available source code, and are unsupported and not condoned by the original authors of it. The backup loader modification is solely the work of WiiGator.
Thanks to Waninkoko for the speed optimisation.
Thanks to WiiShizzza for the graphic.
Thanks to all testers.

Before you use the software check, if this is the offical version by comparing the hash values.

SHA1
1b8b63102ca62510ee0e8e8f19af8eacf6f68f19  Backup_Launcher/boot.dol
da5f573c6a1b26cf185e3b2aad6c64800e06bfd9  cIOS_Installer/boot.dol

MD5
e282fe34268d5dde7674571aaa3a9fa6  Backup_Launcher/boot.dol
639fdbfc04373cc6174598b65794b259  cIOS_Installer/boot.dol

WiiGator

It is prohibited to use any of the software to illegally copy games, they are intended only to create and play legal backups of games that you own. In some countries or regions it is still illegal to make copies of games that you own, check with your local authorities if you are unsure. I cannot be held responsible for any misuse of these programs. The use of any of the above software is done so at your own risk. If you mess something up or anything undesirable (ie: loss of warranty, brick, lawsuits, jailtime) happens because of any of these programs, it is your own fault. USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!

---------------------
Instructions
---------------------

1. Install new cIOS. Make sure its properly installed
2. Load Backup Launcher and play game.

---------------------
F.A.Q.s
---------------------

Q. What does it do?
A. Play Wii backups on your non-modded Wii.

Q. Do all games work?
A. This is only a beta version. Not all games will work, but as of now most do.

Q: Where do I get support for it?
A: I do this in my free time. So you need to search in the internet for forums like <a href="http://gbatemp.net" target="_blank">http://gbatemp.net</a>.

Q: Where do I get an update?
A: You will get updates at my blog: <a href="http://gbatemp.net/?act=module&module=blogs&member=WiiGator" target="_blank">http://gbatemp.net/?act=module&module=...member=WiiGator</a>

Q: When will it support ... and when will be released?
A: I do this in my free time, so I don't know.

Q: How do I start a game from the disc channel?
A: You need to start Backup Launcher and press button "B" (See <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGU52_ttd9o&fmt=18)" target="_blank">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGU52_ttd9o&fmt=18)</a>. The NAND flash is not changed for this feature. The support works until you go back to the Wii System Menu or reset the Wii. The feature may not work, if you have Starfall installed.

Q: Should I install an update from a game backup?
A: No. This is untested and by default disabled.

Q: I started a game from the disc channel and then I go back to the Wii System Menu. Why I can't start the next game from the disc channel?
A: Backup Launcher need to be started again to launch the next game.

Q. What does patched games means and do I need it?
A. This was used in the first version. The game application was decrypted. It is not needed anymore. 1:1 backups have higher compatibility than patched games.

Q. How do I run it?
A. Seems you don't know anything about homebrew yet:
- You need to install <a href="http://www.wiibrew.org/wiki/Homebrew_Channel" target="_blank">http://www.wiibrew.org/wiki/Homebrew_Channel</a>.
- You will need <a href="http://www.wiibrew.org/wiki/Twilight_Hack" target="_blank">http://www.wiibrew.org/wiki/Twilight_Hack</a> and the game "The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess" to install the channel.
- Create the directory apps in the root of your SD card.
- Copy Backup_Launcher and cIOS_Installer to the directory apps.
- Put the SD card into the front SD slot of your Wii.
- Then run the homebrew channel.
- First install cIOS and then run Backup Launcher.

Q. I can't install cIOS, I keep getting an error. How do I fix this?
A. You need to downgrade your Wii. I suggest not to uninstall IOS249 until you are sure that you have downgraded your Wii.

Q. Do I need the new cIOS to play games?
A. Yes.

Q. Does Wi-Fi work?
A. Yes, some games have been tested and they work. Though we're not sure if all of them work. Newer games which use IOS37 seems to be slow.

Q. I have a problem, will you fix it?
A. Post it in the Backup Launcher thread and beta testers or someone can help you.

Q. Can I be a beta tester?
A. You have already something what you can test.

Q. Will this brick my Wii?
A. There is a slim chance that it will. I have installed the cIOS countless times with no problems. But just make sure you follow the onscreen instructions. It is possible that someone puts malicious software on a game disc. I suggest to run only games which are correctly signed by Nintendo! You can check this for example by running extractpartition. Don't install updates from a burned game disc of a different region, this was already reported to brick your Wii, when using a hardware modchip. Note: The Wii System Menu is not changed in the flash, so launching from disc channel should be safe.

Q. My game doesn't start. What should I do?
A1. The loader isn't perfect. It will probably be fixed in the next update.
A2. Try to launch it directly from Backup Launcher (First menu entry, Button "A").
A3. Try to launch it using the disc channel (Button "B").
A4. Check if IOS is correctly installed. The used IOS version is shown in the bottom right corner and should be IOS249. If IOS249 is not displayed, you need to install the cIOS.
A5. Try to change the hook type in the configuration.

Q. Does it load GameCube backups?
A. No. GameCube backups are shown in the disc channel, but can't be started (just reboot).

Q. Does it play old games like Twilight Princess and Red Steel?
A. Twilight Princess is working, Red Steel is not working. Some old games are not working.

Q. Do I need dvdx?
A. No. Just ignore it and forget that it could be in anyway related to this program.

Q. There is a online or disc update available from Nintendo, should I update it?
A. NEVER MAKE ANY UPDATE FROM NINTENDO!!! This can make the backup launcher unusable. There are better ways to do this. If you make an update, you may not be able to install this.

Q. Where does cIOS install?
A. It installs on the NAND flash of your Wii. It uses IOS249 v7.

Q. Is this easy to uninstall if I decide I dont want it?
A. Yes - most of the install files can be removed with the WAD manager - the rest just delete off the SD card.

Q. I'm getting an error with : DVD Read Error when I try to run a game - why ?
A. This is a burn media issue - don't use DVD REWRITABLES and try a different disc/drive/burn speed. You need to change the book type of DVD+R.

Q. I'm getting an error with (game graphic): Disc eject and RTFM - why ?
A. Eject the disc and insert it again. This is a burn media issue - dont use DVD REWRITABLES and try a different disc/drive/burn speed. You need to change the book type of DVD+R.

Q. I don't have Wi-Fi, how can I install it?
A. You need to download the following files with your computer:
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/tmd.1042" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/tmd.1042</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/cetk" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...0100000024/cetk</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000000" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000000</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000001" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000001</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000002" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000002</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000003" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000003</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000004" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000004</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000005" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000005</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000006" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000006</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000007" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000007</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000008" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000008</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000009" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000009</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/0000000a" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000a</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/0000000b" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000b</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/0000000c" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000c</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/0000000d" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000d</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/0000000e" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000e</a>

Create the directory /00000001/00000024/v1042/ in the root of your SD card. Copy all downloaded files to this folder and put the SD card in the front SD slot.

Q. Why is Super Smash Bros. Brawl is not working?
A. Dual layer DVDs are not supported in this release. You need to shrink it.

Q. My patched/decrypted game is not starting with the disc channel - Why?
A. Patched/decrypted games are not support by the disc channel, because there are some parts of the disc removed.


----------



## kakis (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you so much


----------



## zerof (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## pspeter (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks a bunch


----------



## waninkoko (Nov 14, 2008)

Custom IOS36 rev07 released.


----------



## Neko (Nov 14, 2008)

Fuck, I love you WiiGator! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for releasing this, I hope this fixes shaun white snowboarding,  that would kick ass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (want to test wiibalanceboard controls before I buy it)


----------



## vegetossj4 (Nov 14, 2008)

thank's a lot 
good job


----------



## quim69 (Nov 14, 2008)

And prepare for another invasion...

Off to test more games and update the wiki.


----------



## MrBubbles (Nov 14, 2008)

Wiigator delivers.


----------



## thinkoutsidetheb (Nov 14, 2008)

Cheers on the collabo mates!


----------



## hamstarr (Nov 14, 2008)

Great installing it now

edit:
JB Quantum of Solace is now working: w00tz0rz

thanks!


----------



## jojo1988 (Nov 14, 2008)

YES YES YES O GOD YES!!!!!!! finally!!!

i think i just came


----------



## Obliterated (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks alot WiiGator!!!


----------



## xchiminox (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks guys !!! As already mentioned, time for us to re-update that wiki =) 






 !!!


----------



## blackbrew (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks just in time


----------



## Forsaekn (Nov 14, 2008)

.


----------



## nutta_nic (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks!!! i will test all my non-working games and post results were needed


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you so much! I have just tested Big Beach Sports PAL which did not work before on 0.3 beta, but it now works flawlessly and loads so fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a huge thank you to everyone involved, especially WiiGator and Waninkoko!


----------



## shuggie69 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you wiigator and waninkoko


----------



## ferdinox95 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeeeeeaaaaaaaah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks a lot,Wiigator


----------



## quim69 (Nov 14, 2008)

One small (but unimportant - merely aesthetic) error:

When changing hooktype manually to VI it says "VI (Default)".

Obviously VI isn't the default any more, GC PAD is.


----------



## alphax13 (Nov 14, 2008)

wwe svr 2009 works    pal
sam and max season1  ntsc      doesnt work still
ssx blur pal     doesnt work still






Thanks sooooo much for the awesome release wiigator.... I love you for a reason!


----------



## Trigger_Happy (Nov 14, 2008)

I knew there was something special about today, I just couldn't put my finger on it. Then WiiGator came down like an angel, guided my finger, and I found it. 

Thanks WiiGator and Waninkoko for making backup launcher possible.


----------



## sess (Nov 14, 2008)

quim69 said:
			
		

> One small (but unimportant - merely aesthetic) error:
> 
> When changing hooktype manually to VI it says "VI (Default)".
> 
> Obviously VI isn't the default any more, GC PAD is.



Also, under the Rebooter Options menu, Region Free options are kinda messed up (keep pressing left).


Thanks  for your hard work!


----------



## HaniKazmi (Nov 14, 2008)

Will beta still work with this cIOS?


----------



## ebdynasty (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey thanks a lot but do you think you can release a wad channel for this?


----------



## 9600pro (Nov 14, 2008)

Soul Calibur Legends PAL decrypted now works, no longer crash at main menu (eject disk and power off the wii error).
Thanks!


----------



## WiiGator (Nov 14, 2008)

alphax13 said:
			
		

> Thanks sooooo much for the awesome release wiigator.... I love you for a reason!



I love you also, my beautiful princess


----------



## shamone69 (Nov 14, 2008)

MrBubbles said:
			
		

> Wiigator delivers.




lmao cheers wiigator and waninkoko and all the others for your hard work


----------



## kedest (Nov 14, 2008)

running the cios rev7 installer from waninkoko with the ios36 wad file in the root is the same as running the included installer with this release right?


----------



## WiiGator (Nov 14, 2008)

kedest said:
			
		

> running the cios rev7 installer from waninkoko with the ios36 wad file in the root is the same as running the included installer with this release right?



Yes for the backup support. You can use the newer tools from Waninkoko, if you use his version.


----------



## Defiance (Nov 14, 2008)

Just a question...  But does this boot backups from the disc channel or from the gamma loader?  Because if it boots from the disc channel, then what's the point of the app?


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 14, 2008)

*gives Wiigator a huge ass hug that lasts forever*


----------



## djtaz (Nov 14, 2008)

I have the full zip in my signature for anyone wanting the full install


----------



## Christen (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks, after just testing for a little bit, I can tell this version kicks major ass.


----------



## bin01 (Nov 14, 2008)

Forsaekn said:
			
		

> .


...indeed


----------



## djtaz (Nov 14, 2008)

Im already working on a new loader channel look for gamma using wiishizza's original icon and this site


----------



## alphax13 (Nov 14, 2008)

djtaz said:
			
		

> Im already working on a new loader channel look for gamma using wiishizza's original icon and this site




Awesome!!!!


----------



## digitydogs (Nov 14, 2008)

Brilliant work Wii and Wan. what more can i say. Simply amazing. Every Backup i have (30+) work flawlessly patched or no.  More than worth the wait. Can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## buby78 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













    your the f-ing man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## netsliderx (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks a mil been waiting for this like everyone else.

SWTFU NTSC - WORKS
de Blob NTSC - WORKS

I will test animal crossing this weekend.


----------



## CooLKasT (Nov 14, 2008)

Lotsa Thanks! great work! I'm certainly enjoying all your efforts! Thansk, muchas gracias to you and waninkoko!


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 14, 2008)

This is so cool.

My birthday is like, in 3 days. So this is a REAL awesome birthday present. I wuv you Wiigator.


----------



## Cyberxion (Nov 14, 2008)

djtaz said:
			
		

> I have the full zip in my signature for anyone wanting the full install


A huge thanks to Waninkoko and Wiigator, and likewise to djtaz.  If not for this dude's .zip files, I'd never have figured this stuff out.


----------



## T-Error (Nov 14, 2008)

Shaun White Snowboarding PAL - WORKS
Tenchu 4 NTSC Jap - WORKS


----------



## houseonfire (Nov 14, 2008)

Which cIOS is included with this?
If its not the newest one ( released on the 14th) where can i download the newest one?


----------



## bin01 (Nov 14, 2008)

wow this so easy to install, even a monkey could do it


----------



## idunnoilikends (Nov 14, 2008)

This is a channel version?
I want only the .dol anyone got it?


----------



## T-Error (Nov 14, 2008)

oh looks like i found a bug. i tried the disc-channel loading option and after rebooting the wii constantly tries to read the disc even after displaying the cant read the disc message. and also i cant eject the disc. only when the wii is switched off and i press the eject-button to power it on.


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 14, 2008)

Woah, sorry to sound noobish, but what does "- Support loading 1:1 backups from disc channel" mean?
I can run unpatched backups from the Wii Disc Channel? That's so cool!
And if not (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), is there any way to install this directly to the system menu, so that I don't have to go through the homebrew launcher? It's my sister that plays games and I don't want her to mess around the homebrew channel (she's a noob).


----------



## vettacossx (Nov 14, 2008)

wario and call of duty work now! and the disc channel support is the hottest thing I have saw so far! thanks so much for this waninkoko, wiigator and everyone else who makes this possible!


----------



## lankster (Nov 14, 2008)

Wario Land: The Shake Dimension (PAL)  Unpatched, freezes while loading. Is anyone else willing to test Wario?

Thanks


----------



## sess (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep, tested Wario Land NTSC-U (1:1), worked just fine (though the intro movie lags a little).


----------



## 25164963 (Nov 14, 2008)

cheers wiigator, wainkoko and to all testers for all your hard work on this loader works great


----------



## lankster (Nov 14, 2008)

Hmm strange.. Wario did work on 3.0b, i am starting to think it may be the media.


----------



## Trolly (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, very cool. Now I just have the problem that it takes me forever to "backup" Wii ISOs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Thanks muchly WiiGator, this is amazing work! (and of course Waninkoko for the first version).


----------



## WiiGator (Nov 14, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Woah, sorry to sound noobish, but what does "- Support loading 1:1 backups from disc channel" mean?
> I can run unpatched backups from the Wii Disc Channel? That's so cool!
> And if not (
> 
> ...



You need to press the "B" button in the Backup Launcher (see the video in the FAQ).


----------



## djtaz (Nov 14, 2008)

For anyone only joining in now , all files are in my zip for new installs and updates

*Posts merged*



			
				WiiGator said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Some of the channels only work with 1 and not with B --- oops that for config menu


----------



## Lifesnoozer (Nov 14, 2008)

lankster said:
			
		

> Wario Land: The Shake Dimension (PAL)  Unpatched, freezes while loading. Is anyone else willing to test Wario?
> 
> Thanks



What level?
Works fine so far for me.


----------



## Christen (Nov 14, 2008)

Games I've tested so far:

Super Mario Galaxy - Works perfectly, although the intro video studders just a bit
Manhunt 2 - Works Perfectly
Smackdown vs. RAW 2009 (PAL) - Works Perfectly
Star Wars the Force Unleashed - Works Perfectly
Super Smash Bros Brawl - Works perfectly
Mortal Kombat Armageddon - Still freezes at the controller select screen
MLB Power Pros 2008 - Works perfectly 

For one backup out of 7 not working, this is really awesome! Perfectly smooth loading times as well. Great work guys!


----------



## T-Error (Nov 14, 2008)

T-Error said:
			
		

> oh looks like i found a bug. i tried the disc-channel loading option and after rebooting the wii constantly tries to read the disc even after displaying the cant read the disc message. and also i cant eject the disc. only when the wii is switched off and i press the eject-button to power it on.


has anybody else experienced this issue? i think it wasnt ment to change the system-menu permanently.


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Nov 14, 2008)

T-Error said:
			
		

> T-Error said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup i just did. no big deal though. i just reset the machine and ejected the disc


----------



## lankster (Nov 14, 2008)

Lifesnoozer said:
			
		

> lankster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't load up whatsoever on gamma for me, it freezes when it identifies the disc and then resets back to the main gamma menu. I will try burning on some different media and report back. However it did work on 3.0b for me, not too fussed though if it is working for everyone else.

Thanks


----------



## BurningSpear (Nov 14, 2008)

SpiderMan 3 Pal - locks up on loading screen
Medal of Honor Heros 3 - locks up on loading screen


----------



## T-Error (Nov 14, 2008)

WhySoSerious70 said:
			
		

> T-Error said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes no big deal but it isnt ok either. im not complaining i just want to help.


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 14, 2008)

So a Wii with the latest Nintendo update (3.3E) (No HBC, No ZTP hack)
(cause it says downgrade your wii in the first post?)

So when i install zelda tp hack and the HBC, then backup launcher 0.3 gamma, will it work  on this 3.3E Wii ?

(Mine is chipped, it's for a friend)


----------



## Puffinz (Nov 14, 2008)

A massive thank you to all involved in making this possible.


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 14, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I see that it only works until you reboot the Wii.
Is there a way to install the backup launcher directly as a channel to the system menu? And what's the difference between launching a game from the backup loader and the Wii disc channel?


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Nov 14, 2008)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> So a Wii with the latest Nintendo update (3.3E) (No HBC, No ZTP hack)
> (cause it says downgrade your wii in the first post?)
> 
> So when i install zelda tp hack and the HBC, then backup loader 0.3 gamma, will it work  on this 3.3E Wii ?
> ...



it may. when i discovered all this backup launcher stuff a few weeks ago i had 3.3U installed on my Wii. everything installed properly and all the launchers worked flawlessly. i did no downgrading at all.


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 14, 2008)

WhySoSerious70 said:
			
		

> DjoeN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thx, all i needed to know


----------



## Chemical_Warfare (Nov 14, 2008)

huge thanks to everyone involved, you guys are awesome!


----------



## harroway (Nov 14, 2008)

ok noob question: when i install the included cios 249, will it overwrite a previous 249? i assume it does since i see just one 249 with anytitledeleter...but i'd like to be sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THANKS!

oja, wiigator and waninkoko...thumbs up!


----------



## Snave2008 (Nov 14, 2008)

Brilliant job! Thanks very much for the release! Made my terrible day 1 Billion times better!

COD5 has now stolen my evening!

Not sure if this is a Noob question but is there anywhere that shows the benefits of loading up through the disk channel i.e. is it really worth bothering if you have to enter the homebrew channel to activate it anyway?

Like I said great job and I can't wait to see what else you come up with!


----------



## Prawnmatic (Nov 14, 2008)

A very big thankyou to Wiigator and Waninkoko for their hard work, as well as everyone involved in testing, guide-writing and distribution. (A special shoutout to Forsaekn, can't wait to see what you've cooked up and to DJTaz for being like a mother to noobs worldwide)
Christmas came early this year


----------



## Thor1981 (Nov 14, 2008)

Good work by the wiigator BL v0.3 gamma waninkoko and also to improve the speed, it works perfectly, now a question: 
There will be upgrades to improve the shipper or have completed the project? 
Congratulations.


----------



## Matt Cese (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you Wiigator and Waninkoko.  Star Wars FU (1:1) works perfectly now.  Unfortunately Red Steel (1:1) does not, maybe it will in the next version.  Thanks again.


----------



## nutta_nic (Nov 14, 2008)

i got a pal wii 3.2e and my results so far are

pal 1:1 c.o.d5, pal soulcalibre legends decripted and ntsc wii ski 1:1 and decripted all are now working with the wiigator's new cios installed on gamma, beta and softchip-r43


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks once again for this - you've come such a long way in such a short time! All your work is very appreciated.


----------



## judgedee (Nov 14, 2008)

can we just install this over the previous cIOS or should we uninstall the beta cIOS with anytitledeleter?


----------



## djtaz (Nov 14, 2008)

alphax13 said:
			
		

> djtaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Channel is here :  http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=115653&st=0


----------



## zidane_genome (Nov 14, 2008)

WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2008... yes, 8... works now... kinda...

If you load it with the Disc Channel, it still gives error, but load it from Backup channel, works fine.

Harvey Birdman still errors on load (eject, power off)

Boogie SuperStar - Pal - 001 error from disc channel, loads fine from Backup Channel
Disney Sing It! 001 error from disc channel, loads fine from Backup Channel

I will have to test all my games over agian tonight to make a more complete list...


----------



## africansk8er (Nov 14, 2008)

Alright, this is an extremely n00b question, but I'm not sure how to go about installing this. I haven't updated my Wii from Nintendo's updates since before the Oct. 23rd update, I also don't have any cIOS or IOS's installed (I don't even know what they are/what they do/what the difference between the two is), but I do have the homebrew channel. I downloaded the zip file from the first page of this thread, but I think I may need to download some other things. Anyone want to tell me what to do next?


----------



## zidane_genome (Nov 14, 2008)

It says how to right in the README file...

Put the 2 folders in your APPS folder for the HBC to read...

Install the cIOS first... you only have to do this once...

Then run the backup launcher


----------



## Cooler89 (Nov 14, 2008)

judgedee said:
			
		

> can we just install this over the previous cIOS or should we uninstall the beta cIOS with anytitledeleter?




Just install over the previous CIOS


----------



## africansk8er (Nov 14, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> It says how to right in the README file...
> 
> Put the 2 folders in your APPS folder for the HBC to read...
> 
> ...


Do you need to put a cIOS wad anywhere? I think I read that somewhere...


----------



## zidane_genome (Nov 14, 2008)

what cIOS wad???  Did you even LOOK in the zip you got??


----------



## MysteriousCookie (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Aircraft (Nov 15, 2008)

SWEET! I like the new look. I still have no idea what the loading from Disc Chanel thing is, I load all of the backups from the Backup Chanel, is there another way now? I missed something....


----------



## kevenz (Nov 15, 2008)

you don't know what is the Disc Channel?

it means you can boot a game like it's an official game..... not a dvd-r backup.


----------



## Praetor192 (Nov 15, 2008)

Matt Cese said:
			
		

> Thank you Wiigator and Waninkoko.  Star Wars FU (1:1) works perfectly now.  Unfortunately Red Steel (1:1) does not, maybe it will in the next version.  Thanks again.


Honestly the only non-working game worth buying now is MoH H2, and if you want you can get Red Steel for really cheap at a used game store. Seriously, it is almost as cheap as pirating and you get a case. I got RS for $4.50 CND at EB games, with case and manual...

Great work WiiGator, looking forward to trying it out... once I get some free time in 4 days after working nonstop. Glad to hear Scarface is working, can't wait!

Also, can someone tell me the steps to getting Disaster to work on an NTSC Wii 3.2 with regular RCA (red yellow white) cables? Do I have to brickblock, remove the update, etc?


----------



## DirtyHippy420 (Nov 15, 2008)

my NTSC copy of Mario Strikers works now , sweet!

but for some reason i still cant load any games from the disk channel but they run perfectly from the backup launcher in the homebrew channel....


----------



## Havoc_012 (Nov 15, 2008)

Good job 'Gator. Backup Launcher just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Nov 15, 2008)

I have no words to say THANK YOU wiigator&waninkoko and everybody who works on this one!

you rock guys!


----------



## stratt (Nov 15, 2008)

Do I just replace the old folders with the new ones?


----------



## ppc_gba (Nov 15, 2008)

awesome work wiigator/waninkoko. i think we'd all love to hear more about how you fixed the read errors and got the disc channel to properly load games.


----------



## paperthin (Nov 15, 2008)

so can i play PAL games on my NTSC wii with this without any extra steps?


----------



## mynoud (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,
This seems to be a really great piece of work. I'm sorry to bother you but i'd like to know if the CIOS Installer is compatible with SD HC cards (4GB) , like the hbc. Because if it isn't, maybe there could be some errors and I don't want to take risks with that kind of activity. Thanks
Sincerly,
mynoud


----------



## Aircraft (Nov 15, 2008)

Aircraft said:
			
		

> SWEET! I like the new look. I still have no idea what the loading from Disc Chanel thing is, I load all of the backups from the Backup Chanel, is there another way now? I missed something....
> 
> 
> QUOTE(kevenz @ Nov 14 2008, 07:19 PM) you don't know what is the Disc Channel?
> ...



I know that, but how do you make the Disc Chanel open a backup? It says Unable to Read Disc, but it works fine with the Backup Chanel. Is there a patch I'm missing? I can use the Backup Chanel, or use it from the Homebrew Chanel, is something I'm missing to make a backup launch from the Disc Chanel?

EDIT:
I tried this part again, after watching the video I may have done it wrong:

Q: How do I start a game from the disc channel?
A: You need to start Backup Launcher and press button "B" (See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGU52_ttd9o&fmt=18). The NAND flash is not changed for this feature. The support works until you go back to the Wii System Menu or reset the Wii. The feature may not work, if you have Starfall installed.

But it still doesn't work, it sais Rebooting With Hooks, but I can not launch the backup with Disc Chanel.

Thanks for the updates and all of the hard work guys!!!!


----------



## cedwii (Nov 15, 2008)

Merci!!!
Nice one is great!!
Wiigator and waninkoko thank you.


----------



## tonyeltigre (Nov 15, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> Q. I don't have Wi-Fi, how can I install it?
> A1. You need to download the following files with your computer:
> http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/tmd.1042
> http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...0100000024/cetk
> ...




is this for installing wifi? or installing the gamma? Seems strange, esp since windows wont do / in file names


----------



## Sstew (Nov 15, 2008)

Great release, but still no USB support >.>
I want to play Rock Band soo bad.

Didnt IOS37 use the USB instruments?
isn't this what that cIOS is using?


----------



## NeoNight (Nov 15, 2008)

Quick question. I'am on 3.2U If I uninstall the current cIOS(the one that came with backuplauncher 0.3) will I be able to install the new cIOS rev7 with no problems?  I was able to uninstall the cIOS I had before rev 6 and install the new one BUT that was before nintendo updated all previous versions of the IOS to fix the trunca bug.

edit: nvm works fine just wish I had some info (in the read me) on what rebooted is/does


----------



## NeoNight (Nov 15, 2008)

stratt said:
			
		

> Do I just replace the old folders with the new ones?



yeah


----------



## Nautilart (Nov 15, 2008)

great work gamma plays my star wars force unleashed sweetly now.Upon the initial installation of the cios it rebooted fine but when i tried to load gamma for the first time it froze hasn't happened since. And the first time i used the rebooter to load a disk the disc became unejectable again hasn't happened since. And Now my world at war isnt reading does that work do i have a bad burn
anyways this is the best thing since the first pie and the first apple bottom booty.

And hey are we still using the same compatibility wiki


----------



## TyrianCubed (Nov 15, 2008)

tonyeltigre said:
			
		

> WiiGator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ehm...it's for installing the new cIOS without needing a wifi connection active. the installation requires some files to be downloaded, if you download the files above you won't need to download them during the installation, thus speeding up the process.


----------



## mikk (Nov 15, 2008)

Christen said:
			
		

> Games I've tested so far:
> Super Smash Bros Brawl - Works perfectly



Errrhm... no.

SSBB load properly, the intro appears and you can see the menu, but when you select a new stage of the "Subspace Emissary", the screen turns green and show a disc load error.

I tried to use the old launcher (0.3 beta) even whith the new cIOS, and the error remains. So I think that is an error in the new cIOS revision.



Similarly, the error in "De Blob" is gone, no matter which launcher I used.


----------



## AlBa (Nov 15, 2008)

Dora shitting on the snow princess NTSC working now


----------



## scizo (Nov 15, 2008)

finally WWE vs smackdown 2009 is working perfectly thx


----------



## Trolly (Nov 15, 2008)

Lego Batman NTSC
and
Samba De Amigo NTSC
still work perfectly 1:1.
Cheers, this is great work!


----------



## Kieran801 (Nov 15, 2008)

Great work WiiGator!! and waninkoko.
Call of duty world at war now works online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks so much for this release and keep the good work up!


----------



## cobol (Nov 15, 2008)

mikk said:
			
		

> Christen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that it is because the videos of the game are in the second layer but I tried it in normal brawl and it worked.


----------



## rajbot (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for this! 

On my 3.3U, this fixed a problem I had with the Wii failing to soft reboot -- it would lock up hard on the "Return to Wii" menu options and I'd have to pull the power on the back. It's also running boom blox (on DVD+R media) which previously failed (although wiki said it worked for some people) with a read error on .3 beta. Other games that now load for me: Raving Rabbids 2 and Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games..


----------



## Defiance (Nov 15, 2008)

EDIT:  Never mind...


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Nov 15, 2008)

Muchas gracias Waninkoko und danke WiiGator!


----------



## indio (Nov 15, 2008)

i cant get the gamma to work it gives me a (error 324) i had the old Backup Launcher with cios36-rev5-64-v1042.wad.the only thing i change was the Backup Launcher to the gamma.i dont have wiifii so i cant downlaod the new cios and i dont know how to install the new one.my wii firmware is 3.1u.im new at this and dont know much i had help with the last one.im hopping some one can give me a step by step installation for dummies.some one please help


----------



## Snave2008 (Nov 15, 2008)

indio - You just need to download all of these files and follow the instructions. This is also in the readme file if you need to find it again!

Q. I don't have Wi-Fi, how can I install it?
A1. You need to download the following files with your computer:
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/tmd.1042
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...0100000024/cetk
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000000
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000001
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000002
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000003
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000004
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000005
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000006
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000007
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000008
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000009
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000a
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000b
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000c
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000d
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000e

Create the directory /00000001/00000024/v1042/ in the root of your SD card. Copy all downloaded files to this folder and put the SD card in the front SD slot.


----------



## Snave2008 (Nov 15, 2008)

That's exactly right my friend! 

I'm guessing (sorry if I'm wrong!) that you haven't installed any of the Homebrew stuff onto your Wii? If that's the case then you need to do the whole process from the beginning (it doesn't take long and isn't very complicated!) If you follow this great guide - props to djtaz! - you will be all set! http://www.iol.ie/~taz/WiiHowToGamma.html

Hope that helps!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2008)

mikk said:
			
		

> Christen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm that's funny, my Smash Bros Brawl works perfectly. In fact it even Subspace Emissary works. As well as wifi no lag!!!!


----------



## Esires (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a problem, I can't seem to get the CIOS to install on my Wii... Anyone have success installing it after the Oct 27 update, or have a way to downgrade from that update?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## rice151 (Nov 15, 2008)

Matt Cese said:
			
		

> Thank you Wiigator and Waninkoko.  Star Wars FU (1:1) works perfectly now.  Unfortunately Red Steel (1:1) does not, maybe it will in the next version.  Thanks again.



Froze of me when I got near to the end of Apprentice's first level, Disk wasn't loading/reading... Tried to exit game, Loading Screen came up forever.


----------



## paperthin (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah the Dual Layer version of SSBB works perfectly for me too


----------



## mikk (Nov 16, 2008)

cobol said:
			
		

> mikk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My version is PAL, maybe is a "local problem" or something.



By the time I put again the earlier version, on 0.3b+cIOS36rev6 it works perfectly for me.


----------



## cdman (Nov 16, 2008)

I need to burn a couple of back ups so I can try them. Thanks to all who worked on this. Question, I installed the internet channel and I want to know how I get the opera browser? I didn't take update 3.3 from Nintendo so I'm guessing that I can't get into the shopping channel to buy it. Please help,  a noob


----------



## micwrecka (Nov 16, 2008)

&%[email protected]#  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have a NTSC with 3.2u with IOS249 on it.

I installed the cios that came with the new gamma launcher.

Then installed the channel like instructed in the READ ME

It works!  Love it, much faster.  Some of you guys are predy smart.

So, I downloaded Call Of Duty World At War and almost soiled myself when the download completed.  Burned it correctly and when i threw it in, it said 

DVD READ ERROR (324)

Anyone know whats wrong here?


----------



## NeoNight (Nov 16, 2008)

Don;t try to run the game from the disc channel.... as wiigator said... it won't work lol. Also I noticed if you run a game through the disc channel via rebooter, then exit and restart the system the disc info gets read again by the channel but when you launch it you get a disc error.


----------



## micwrecka (Nov 16, 2008)

NeoNight said:
			
		

> Don;t try to run the game from the disc channel.... as wiigator said... it won't work lol. Also I noticed if you run a game through the disc channel via rebooter, then exit and restart the system the disc info gets read again by the channel but when you launch it you get a disc error.




Hmmmmm.  Did some research on wiigators blog.  Also around online.  I am not quite sure how to use the rebooter.  I am going to try and read a little more about it.

I press B and it says 

REBOOTING WITH HOOKS CHECKING SD CARD or something like that and then reboots wii.  Then what?  If I go to the normal channel i would launch normal games it still dont work.  if I reenter the gamma launcher again and try to load it off there after reboot still nothing.

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks in advance for the assistance.  I am sure I am not the only one who is experiencing this issue.  Thanks Neonight

ADDITIONAL INFO:
I have both gamma channels the one with white and blue and the one with red and white and that one says PRESS 1 to load menu.  I hadnt been using that one.  When i try that particular one I press 1 and it does nothing.


----------



## NeoNight (Nov 16, 2008)

micwrecka said:
			
		

> NeoNight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh no, I wasn't replying to your post  I was actually replying to one of the post about running the smash bros dvd9 disc. For your issue make sure your using dvd-r disc. I suggest this brand (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817130950).


----------



## -sonny- (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi. I'm sure this is a very noobish question, but do I need to uninstall the cIOS that was included in WiiGator's 0.3 beta folder? If I do, what should I use to uninstall it??

Thanks.


----------



## EndlessDiversity (Nov 16, 2008)

Just load the installer that included in the gamma loader, it will do everything automatically.
i didn't uninstall it, i think it will just overwrite it by it self,

gamma great


----------



## -sonny- (Nov 16, 2008)

EndlessDiversity said:
			
		

> Just load the installer that included in the gamma loader, it will do everything automatically.
> i didn't uninstall it, i think it will just overwrite it by it self,
> 
> gamma great



Cool, thanks. That worked. =)


----------



## Nautilart (Nov 16, 2008)

micwrecka said:
			
		

> &%[email protected]#
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same thing happened to me when not using the disc channel but tried again the third time it worked just fine Glitch? i dont know but it works just fine now

also no errors for star wars Force unleashed here


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 16, 2008)

Installed on my friends computer yesterday and it all worked but... he was on USA wii firmware 3.1 i copied over twilight hack, from that installed homebrew channel, then installed gamma_djtaz.wad

Thats it.. and it worked. So what is the point of the 'safe 3.3 update' or whatever? It said only to install if the wii uses wifi, which my friends didnt. so... Im not exactly sure what exactly was done? I mean I assume some point of the process installed cIOS.. and the only point which logically makes sense to me of that happening is during the homebrew channel install (seems unlikely to me) or during the channel install (seems more likely)

I mean I only want this explained so i understand what exactly the steps are doing to his wii. I got it working which is the most important thing, but before I help anyone else with it I wanna know whats going on.

Also his was an older wii that had never been updated. I am much less sure on what to do it the wii is up to date.


----------



## amrum (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm going to test this.
*Thanks WiiGator, Waninkoko & all the people who contribute to improve it !*


----------



## wiiesel (Nov 16, 2008)

does the gamma launcher support decrypted games??
is the menu patcher necessary to run games or can i use the gamma launcher like the launcher 0.3 beta??

and why the hell is house of the dead 2 still not working  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












but of course many, many thx to wiigator, waninkoko and all the other people


----------



## Nautilart (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks, loader works great
wiigator and alll else rock
just wondering is this using the exact same cios as waninkokos site and is it compatible with his menu patcher


----------



## LAA (Nov 16, 2008)

I just tested Wii Music now and its the game I think that works most perfectly.
The wii isnt noisy, it hasnt crashed ever yet, just nothings bad.
Everything just works perfectly!
Also, I'm going to burn Animal Crossing soon, but I have a question...
If I burn this and get wiispeak in a few weeks (It isnt here yet), will WiiSpeak work with the NTSC version?
And will I still be able to talk to my friends?
Thanks!


----------



## yahmegaman (Nov 16, 2008)

a BIG THANK YOU wiigator and waninkoko! so whats next after gamma? MEGA?...MAN!


----------



## Thor1981 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello, 
I have a problem, I installed the CIOs and install wiigator to the top of me carrying the games through the channel disc but I have worked only once, I have to install the menu pathcher of waninkoko? 
Or perhaps it is a failure of services Wiigator.


----------



## feignhpool (Nov 16, 2008)

hi i have followed instructions and tried to install but it says i have to install cios from internet which i dont want to really connect my wii to the net can someone please guide me through how to get gamma installed i currently run hbc with wiigator scott anthony release
all helps appreciated


----------



## peta18 (Nov 16, 2008)

look at the FAQ and you find the answer.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q. I don't have Wi-Fi, how can I install it?
A1. You need to download the following files with your computer:
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/tmd.1042
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...0100000024/cetk
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000000
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000001
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000002
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000003
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000004
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000005
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000006
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000007
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000008
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000009
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000a
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000b
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000c
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000d
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000e

Create the directory /00000001/00000024/v1042/ in the root of your SD card. Copy all downloaded files to this folder and put the SD card in the front SD slot.


----------



## feignhpool (Nov 16, 2008)

hey thanks for that but i have it working now but thanks anyway


----------



## Keeley (Nov 16, 2008)

i keep get Disk Read Error (324) i've tried burning Mario Kart Wii on 2 memorex DVD-R and 2 Sony DVD+R (booktyped to DVD-ROM) its not working...
Its scrubbed btw maybe thats why... I heard that scrubbed only work if its patched....


----------



## Praetor192 (Nov 16, 2008)

Keeley said:
			
		

> i keep get Disk Read Error (324) i've tried burning Mario Kart Wii on 2 memorex DVD-R and 2 Sony DVD+R (booktyped to DVD-ROM) its not working...
> Its scrubbed btw maybe thats why... I heard that scrubbed only work if its patched....


1. Run it through the loader
2. Memorex is shit
3. That is utter bullshit.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now for some non-n00b things:

Has anyone tried launching HotD 2 through the disc channel after reboot from loader? That might make it work.

I asked this much earlier, but people seemed to just ignore me; what do I have to do to get Disaster DoC (PAL) to work on my NTSC Wii (3.2) with standard cables? Do I have to scrub, change the region, force NTSC, brickblock, etc?


----------



## Keeley (Nov 17, 2008)

Praetor192 said:
			
		

> Keeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you mean run it through like the Backup Loader thats what I'm talking about..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I put it in and it says Disk Read Error
And for your question you can either use a program called RegionFrii ( i think.. google it ) or just use force NTSC or Force PAL i forget put i'm pretty sure its Force NTSC


----------



## sess (Nov 17, 2008)

Praetor192 said:
			
		

> I asked this much earlier, but people seemed to just ignore me; what do I have to do to get Disaster DoC (PAL) to work on my NTSC Wii (3.2) with standard cables? Do I have to scrub, change the region, force NTSC, brickblock, etc?



I got it to work by decrypting (backup creator) it and forcing PAL60. Didn't try a 1:1 and probably won't, since this one works, lol.


----------



## Havoc_012 (Nov 17, 2008)

New loader is awesome. 

Just about everything seems to work with it =)


----------



## plagueseason (Nov 17, 2008)

I tried Animal Crossing with this and everything seems to work fine, but the load times are kind of annoying, and there's this weird pause after entering/exiting houses and building before you can move your character.

Also, none of my backups work with the disc channel. It just doesn't recognize the discs. Did I do something wrong or is the support for this feature really that abysmal?


----------



## waco66 (Nov 17, 2008)

can anyone help me with a 324 error issue? I cant get past this error message
i am trying new media to see if it works has this fixed this issue for anyone else
new media did nothing same error


----------



## XCheat3R (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks a MILLION!  I had a few games that weren't working, and I was bummed...but with the combo of the new cIOS and this, everything is working great!

I have a request...would it be possible to have a 'config' file, or have the app save your configuration settings?  I find myself having to use the 'force NTSC' option often, and it would be nice if I could set that as the default option.

Thanks again - keep up the great work!
][x][


----------



## peta18 (Nov 17, 2008)

plagueseason said:
			
		

> Also, none of my backups work with the disc channel. It just doesn't recognize the discs. Did I do something wrong or is the support for this feature really that abysmal?



go to the Wiigator's menu and press B, Wii will reboot and now you can load your games from disc channel (only one game for every reboot).

or

(from FAQ)
Q. My patched/decrypted game is not starting with the disc channel - Why?
A. Patched/decrypted games are not support by the disc channel, because there are some parts of the disc removed.

but i'm not sure about that, i've patched Wii Music and it works fine with disc channel.


----------



## plagueseason (Nov 17, 2008)

peta18 said:
			
		

> plagueseason said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, that worked. What do you mean by only one game for every reboot? Do you mean if I shut the console off and turn it on, it won't recognize the disc again in the disc channel? If so, what would be the point of that? Is there a performance boost of some kind by launching it through the disc channel?


----------



## 4.blaze. (Nov 17, 2008)

I think this question is for this topic.

May be someone can help?

- Have PAL Wii 3.3e (bought 5 days ago).
- No more updates over inet.
- Installed Homebrew channel v9 beta (Zelda Twiilight Hack).
- Installed  Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma
- Ran cIOS Installer (IOS249 v7) - no mistakes.
- Downloaded 2 ISO {Wii}Samba de Amigo[PAL,ENG] and Star Wars The Clone Wars: Lightsaber Duels (seems to be 1:1 while size is 4 Gb)
- Burned "Samba de Amigo" DVD-R on iBase, LG speed 16x. Nero 8.
- Burned "Star Wars The Clone Wars" DVD-R on iBase, LG speed 4x with verification. Nero 8.
- Burned "Star Wars The Clone Wars" DVD-R on iBase, LG speed 1x with verification. Nero 8.
- Ran Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma, with no default config changes, tried to run all 3 DVDs: response is Read Error 324 (the same with rebooting, while rebooting image disk was inside of Wii)
- Installed Gecko Os v 1.7b (didn't touch previously installed IOS249 v7)
- Tried to run all 3 DVDs: response No DVD (first running Gecko Os, then putting DVD)

- Native Wii Sport and Wii Fit load via Backup Launcher and via Gecko Os without problems.

What to do?

P.S.: I got response from other forum (but didn't test it yet). 
They say
try to install cIOS Installer from http://wii.waninkoko.info/
because, cios from wiigator is cutted down.
so problem can be in not really installed cios (this can be checked by anytitledeteter)

so they suggest to reinstall cIOS with this one Custom-IOS36-rev-7


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 17, 2008)

just a question.....
I have the 0.3b....now, the cIOS with the Gamma is newer....to unistall the old cios, the cIOS Uninstaller from waninkoko could help???
or the new cios installer will also uninstall a previous version??

thanks..


----------



## BlizzRD (Nov 17, 2008)

Prisoner said:
			
		

> just a question.....
> I have the 0.3b....now, the cIOS with the Gamma is newer....to unistall the old cios, the cIOS Uninstaller from waninkoko could help???
> or the new cios installer will also uninstall a previous version??
> 
> thanks..



I installed the new cIOS and ran the backup launcher. Everything works. I also had the 0.3b version installed.

Hope this helps!


----------



## gameshark (Nov 17, 2008)

seems that while the launcher 0.3b supported EDTV/HDTV (480p) gamma loader does not.

how is this possible?


----------



## Sstew (Nov 17, 2008)

4.blaze. said:
			
		

> I think this question is for this topic.
> 
> May be someone can help?
> 
> ...




Also try not to burn at such slow speeds, 1x and 4x isnt really good, your better off 8x-16x


----------



## 4.blaze. (Nov 17, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Also try not to burn at such slow speeds, 1x and 4x isnt really good, your better off 8x-16x



Thanks, I will try it.


----------



## 4.blaze. (Nov 17, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> 4.blaze. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The rest of discussion is here


----------



## dkelley (Nov 17, 2008)

XCheat3R said:
			
		

> I have a request...would it be possible to have a 'config' file, or have the app save your configuration settings?  I find myself having to use the 'force NTSC' option often, and it would be nice if I could set that as the default option.
> 
> Thanks again - keep up the great work!
> ][x][




I 100% agree about the loader storing config settings.  at least the general config settings so in us we can just leave force-ntsc enabled all the time (it solves 99% of compatibility issues with non-ntsc-u discs).

and maybe a bit over the top here, but ideally having the loader download an xml database of compatibility issues and set the config automatically for each game when you try to launch that game.  the xml could be downloaded when the user wants it to (no auto-updating for sake of security please!), and the loader would know if it was running on ntsc-u, ntsc-j or pal etc and run the correct game config automatically.

Now THAT's a feature...

but at the very least having force-ntsc setting be remembered from use to use and from boot to boot (force-pal or equivalent for pal users I suppose).

that would be a huge time saver - I'm having a hard enough time explaining to my wife about how/why/when to set force-ntsc, try explaining that to little kids!

totally trying to be constructive here though - I'm soooooooo blown away by gamma, it even reads crappy media perfectly well too by the way (memorex discs that never worked under beta work perfectly under gamma for me now).  Amazing job guys!

Cheers


----------



## dkelley (Nov 17, 2008)

4.blaze. said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea (sorry, last post in that topic in this thread ;-):
burning memorex dvd-r at highest possible speed works great for me under gamma.  burning same discs at any speed never worked under beta, burning same discs at 4x under gamma gives some read errors sporadically.


----------



## junk_man32 (Nov 17, 2008)

will this block updates when using the disc channel, cuz it said it didnt change the flash of the menu or something


----------



## junk_man32 (Nov 17, 2008)

and another thing, will decrypted games load from the disc channel or no, cuz i just wasited my time then


----------



## quim69 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes it blocks updates, no it doesn't work with decrypted games.


----------



## junk_man32 (Nov 17, 2008)

quim69 said:
			
		

> Yes it blocks updates, no it doesn't work with decrypted games.


is their a way for me to install the cios but also keep 0.3beta cuz sum games are decrypted and i wanto use that using my decryted games, once i rip em, theyll still be decrypted, i dont have the orignal isos and my internet is slow so


----------



## junk_man32 (Nov 17, 2008)

if i install and replace the ios, will .3 beta still boot patched games


----------



## junk_man32 (Nov 17, 2008)

peta18 said:
			
		

> plagueseason said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how???? man i really want to use the new loader but loading it from there doesnt work how did you get it to work, i should try


----------



## Defiance (Nov 17, 2008)

If I update my Wii with the cIOS installed, will the Backup Loader still work?


----------



## peta18 (Nov 17, 2008)

plagueseason said:
			
		

> What do you mean by only one game for every reboot? Do you mean if I shut the console off and turn it on, it won't recognize the disc again in the disc channel? If so, what would be the point of that? Is there a performance boost of some kind by launching it through the disc channel?



Exactly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it will recognize the disc (if you don't eject game before shut down), but it won't start. 

Look at FAQ:

Q: How do I start a game from the disc channel?
A: You need to start Backup Launcher and press button "B" (See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGU52_ttd9o&fmt=18). *The NAND flash is not changed for this feature.* *The support works until you go back to the Wii System Menu or reset the Wii.* The feature may not work, if you have Starfall installed.

it's only a gamma version, so we have to wait. Maybe with the next version of BL this boot function will be enhance.


----------



## peta18 (Nov 17, 2008)

4.blaze. said:
			
		

> I think this question is for this topic.
> 
> May be someone can help?
> 
> ...



I've Pal Wii too (the same configuration) and everything works fine.
Maybe the problem is in games: try to burn them by Imgburn (http://www.imgburn.com/) or try to download another confirmed games eg. Mario Kart, Wii Music, Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Nautilart (Nov 17, 2008)

Thor1981 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I have a problem, I installed the CIOs and install wiigator to the top of me carrying the games through the channel disc but I have worked only once, I have to install the menu pathcher of waninkoko?
> Or perhaps it is a failure of services Wiigator.
> 
> ...



and im confused here i have all my back ups burnt to sony dvd+r with the book type changed burnt at 2X with zero read problems and errors and a clean burn verification and when burning movies the slower the burn the better the burn whats different about game isos, nothing right its still just an iso so what are you guys talking about i dont get it some say one thing others say another just wanted to say that that is all


----------



## dkelley (Nov 17, 2008)

Nautilart said:
			
		

> and im confused here i have all my back ups burnt to sony dvd+r with the book type changed burnt at 2X with zero read problems and errors and a clean burn verification and when burning movies the slower the burn the better the burn whats different about game isos, nothing right its still just an iso so what are you guys talking about i dont get it some say one thing others say another just wanted to say that that is all



as stated elsewhere in this and other threads, burn speed does affect the quality of the finished media, but not always as you might think.  The combination of particular brand of media and particular model of drive with particular firmward for that drive will mean that every individual will get different results.  Also, some brands are just better than others with more drive makes and models, so memorex discs (which work well with fewer burners and fewer readers) may cause issues that other brands (like sony, fuji, verbatim and so on) won't.

Typically for games and for data discs in general, burning at a very slow speed will introduce MORE errors in a disc, not less, however it depends on the disc, the writer, the format of the disc, and so on.  For me, memorex discs never worked with beta, but they do now work with gamma.  Also for me, they work perfectly with gamma at highest speed burn, less reliably at lower speed burn.

A different example is my car stereo (18 year old stock clarion cd player in a Saab 9000 CD turbo).  If I burn my audio discs at 1x (or as slow as my writer/software will allow, I don't recall what that is right now) I actually get fewer errors towards the outside of the disc (it's quite obvious based on the noise and crap towards the end of cds when burned at high speed, something that affects older audio cd players only).

audio cds play back at 1x.  movies might as well, I don't know, but certainly game reading is much more random in nature (rather than sequentially reading the disc progressing from inside to out as with audio discs), so game reading will showcase all kinds of different issues from movie and audio disc reading.

So don't get all caught up on why something works for someone and not someone else.  The point of my message was that gamma reads discs much more reliably and gets around errors in the discs much better, because my memorex burns that won't work under beta at all actually work great under gamma, and I know they have errors in the discs so it means that gamma has much improved code for re-trying error laden media.

Cheers


----------



## plagueseason (Nov 17, 2008)

Nautilart said:
			
		

> you *to* are just dumb and *cant* google or read
> 
> *and im confused here i have all my back ups burnt to sony dvd+r with the book type changed burnt at 2X with zero read problems and errors and a clean burn verification and when burning movies the slower the burn the better the burn whats different about game isos, nothing right its still just an iso so what are you guys talking about i dont get it some say one thing others say another just wanted to say that that is all*



Learn how to use the english language. Sorry I missed an FAQ, I figure I'm allowed to do that once in awhile. I guess I was just a little confused as to what the point of the disc channel functionality is at this time considering you have to load up Backup Launcher to even use it, which then you might as well just launch your game through Backup Launcher. I'm sure the fact that I've gotten everything working to this point by myself, including the time I had to install a fix after updating my Wii, also attributes to the fact that I'm dumb and can't google or read.


----------



## dkelley (Nov 17, 2008)

plagueseason said:
			
		

> Nautilart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LoL


----------



## knowitall599 (Nov 18, 2008)

I was told that the main difference between beta and this is the cIOS installer.  This is not true.  I see no difference in code when I look at the cIOS source code.  Am I understanding this correctly? What is the difference between beta and this one?


----------



## EndlessDiversity (Nov 18, 2008)

Does Backup Launcher need OCARINA in order to work?

otherwise i think its a wise idea to remove it from future release. or make it only work with offline play.
i am not sure if its because of ocarina or other cheat device but since Backup Launcher Beta, the number of cheater on online play has increase. 

TO ALL OCARINA user: when you don't have tallent or skill to play game don't try to compete with other people online by using cheat. it just so disgracefull and disrespectful! just stick with offline play if you're not good enough or can't accept defeat.

really hate the maker of cheat device, without a doubt they are a smart, but smart in wrong direction. cheater should gone and banned.!


----------



## peta18 (Nov 18, 2008)

knowitall599 said:
			
		

> What is the difference between beta and this one?



The difference is in ver. number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But really, I'm curious too.


----------



## dkelley (Nov 18, 2008)

knowitall599 said:
			
		

> I was told that the main difference between beta and this is the cIOS installer.  This is not true.  I see no difference in code when I look at the cIOS source code.  Am I understanding this correctly? What is the difference between beta and this one?



where are you getting the source code from for both versions?  Since the old loader loads gamma-only games it shows that the difference is definitely in the Cios...  (at least I've heard that the old loader loads gamma-only games.... haven't tried it because my system works and I don't want to mess with it)


----------



## jink84 (Nov 18, 2008)

so when i try to install the cios it tries to use the internet connection for something, i don't have wifi, am i dead in the water?


----------



## Praetor192 (Nov 18, 2008)

jink84 said:
			
		

> so when i try to install the cios it tries to use the internet connection for something, i don't have wifi, am i dead in the water?


Read the FAQ


----------



## OneUp (Nov 18, 2008)

EndlessDiversity said:
			
		

> Does Backup Launcher need OCARINA in order to work?
> 
> otherwise i think its a wise idea to remove it from future release. or make it only work with offline play.
> i am not sure if its because of ocarina or other cheat device but since Backup Launcher Beta, the number of cheater on online play has increase.
> ...



There is no problem with ocarina.  I don't like using cheats to win games, it makes the game no fun.  Those are really just basic cheats for health, mp, ammo or whatever though.  The fun codes are like the ones in twilight princess or mario galaxy.  Yeah wifi codes really aren't fair though.

Does ocarina even work in gamma though?  I can't seem to get any codes that I try to work.


----------



## Nautilart (Nov 19, 2008)

whats this error 002 that i just got anybody know how to fix it


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah Naut. I might be able to walk you through it.


----------



## Thor1981 (Nov 20, 2008)

How do you explain that to serve each of the options of backup launcher v 0.3 gamma?


----------



## bedake (Nov 20, 2008)

NeoNight said:
			
		

> Don;t try to run the game from the disc channel.... as wiigator said... it won't work lol. Also I noticed if you run a game through the disc channel via rebooter, then exit and restart the system the disc info gets read again by the channel but when you launch it you get a disc error.





Hey, I believe I am encountering just that problem!  I ran animal crossing just fine a couple of times, then today I try and play it and the game launches but comes to an animal crossing screen that says 
The Game Disc could not be read. Refer to the Wii Operations Manual for details.
I know I tried booting it from the disc channel in the channel menu (not sure what rebooter is) once on accident t, did that cause this and is there a way for me to get it working again?  The disc hasnt left my wii so I dont know how it could be scratched or anything, and I know I havent updated it.

Any input is greatly appreciated
Thanks



EDIT:
Well shit It appears I fucked up more than that, going to wii settings gives me an opera URL could not be displayed error  I guess I semi bricked it.  How do I fix that?  Can I just downgrade the firmware and then reapply the firmware I was using?


EDIT2:
Downgrading to 3.0E then updating with cIOS installer didnt work, not sure what else i should try now...


EDIT3:
Well I got backup launcher to run animal crossing again, but I cant access the system menu still, how would one go about fixing that?


----------



## unicode2CP (Nov 20, 2008)

I have two questions for WiiGator:

- Can you tell us something about possibility to create "Backup Launcher" that will read backups from SDHC memory cards at high speeds?

- Why Waninkoko is not on the list of credits in "Backup Launcher" gamma version?

Please, do not ignore my questions (you don't need to answer on my second question if you don't want).

Best regards.


----------



## WiiGator (Nov 20, 2008)

unicode2CP said:
			
		

> I have two questions for WiiGator:
> 
> - Can you tell us something about possibility to create "Backup Launcher" that will read backups from SDHC memory cards at high speeds?
> 
> ...



1. I am not working on support for SDHC memory cards and I don't have a SDHC card.
2. He is on the list. There are different lists for different stuff.


----------



## davhuit (Nov 21, 2008)

Is the Cios Installer of the gamma version different from the 0.3 beta? Or is it the same so no need to use the cios installer again?

Thanks.


----------



## Warren_303 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey folks I'm installing this gamma on a friends Wii, just got the HBC up and such. This system has never been connected to the internet and it is 3.1U. 

Do I need to downgrade it first or just load the IOS? I'm about to install the IOS that comes with the gamma version. 

PS I read the FAQ's but I couldn't find anything about a fresh Wii at 3.1U. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## davhuit (Nov 21, 2008)

3.1 is okay.

My Wii is 3.1 and the Backup Loader works without problems.

3.1 is okay (probably less too), 3.2 is okay, 3.3 (with the last shop update isn't, and it's there that a downgrade). 

1) Run the CIOS Installer (Once it's installed on yout wii, the files on the SD are not needed anymore).
2) Run the Backup Loader and enjoy!

Be sure to download the files linked in Wiigator's faq if your system won't be connected online when you'll run the CISO Installer.


----------



## Nautilart (Nov 21, 2008)

so im running an NTSC Wii with SM 3.2U and when running my wii with the gamma launcher and with the beta launcher i sometimes forget to force my 

pals to ntsc and it boots in pal all black and white and flippy and when i manage to hit home and and exit to the menu my wii crashes. It goes to exit 

and then shuts off the video and i get snow but the light remains green happens every time. Is it because when i use the loader it boots the wii in pal 

and confuses it on trying to go back to the ntsc menu? I dont now im not too smart or nothin but it kinda sound like a bug or something so does that 

mean if i get some kind of cable or pal to ntsc video converter that its gonna crash then when ever i play a pal backup???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its gotta be a bug right?


----------



## Warren_303 (Nov 21, 2008)

davhuit said:
			
		

> 3.1 is okay.
> 
> My Wii is 3.1 and the Backup Loader works without problems.
> 
> ...



Thanks dude, I installed the IOS249.wad because I have the bootable wad manager in case it went sour (that way I could uninstall the wad). Works great now, also I installed the Gamma channel... and guys that is the shit seriously badass. 

My friends Wii is all set now. Thanks again for the heads up davhuit.


----------



## Paul_Bunyan (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey guys, great work on the Loaders!  Very handy!

I just have one issue, though, ever since I updated to gamma, whenever I run games they have the two black bars on the sides of the screen and this didn't use to happen with the beta version...Any way I can correct this?  And does anyone else have these bars?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## free47 (Nov 21, 2008)

The site _*snip_ post a new release of Waninkoko custom Ios. I have installed Backup Laucher gamma 0.3. Can i istall new ios without problems for the gamma loader. Excuse my english. Thank, Hii


----------



## unicode2CP (Nov 21, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> 1. I am not working on support for SDHC memory cards and I don't have a SDHC card.
> 2. He is on the list. There are different lists for different stuff.



Is there something that we can do to motivate you for developing of sdhc game loading support for "Backup Launcher"?
I am even ready to donate you some money (e.g. for sdhc card) for it's developing.

I'm sure that there's also many other users here who are ready to help you in this project in many ways.

Best regards.


----------



## kBaku (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm just curious do I need to have The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess to install this new backup launcher?


----------



## knowitall599 (Nov 21, 2008)

Couldn't we just use the Gecko code that works on the twilight hack with another program like cIOS installer?  Thus, fixing Nintendo 3.4 update.


----------



## davhuit (Nov 22, 2008)

So, no one know if the IOS provided with the 0.3 beta is the same that the one provied in the gamma version or not ? (Would explain a few compatibility problems for me if they are different)

I thought of comparing the files but it'll probably not be enough?


----------



## Nautilart (Nov 22, 2008)

kBaku said:
			
		

> I'm just curious do I need to have The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess to install this new backup launcher?
> Duh but at this point its a dead hack for 3.4 and above word out its not comming back
> 
> QUOTE(davhuit @ Nov 22 2008, 03:35 AM) So, no one know if the IOS provided with the 0.3 beta is the same that the one provied in the gamma version or not ? (Would explain a few compatibility problems for me if they are different)
> ...


Check tha main page upon downloading and even activation of the app itself it clearly states you need the new ios for operation your retarded and cant google or read sorry you just piss me off.................and your stupid...............

...........and you probably smell


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 22, 2008)

_*snip_

You're quite the big man arent you. Reporting this post. Please try to be more respectful of other members.


----------



## acg12xu (Nov 22, 2008)

I have installed CIOS36 rev7 successfully but when I open the Backup Launcher it hangs at the initial black screen.

It has "Backup Launcher Gamma Wii Gator" at the top and a little gecko icon at the bottom.  Anyone else experience this or heard of this problem?


----------



## dkelley (Nov 23, 2008)

you know, if you aren't sure about what cios to install then you haven't looked through the install files that come with gamma.  Gamma needs the new cios to run afaik, the 0.3 beta loader had a different cios.

That should be enough.

MOST of all, since gamma is provided with a new cios in the install files for gamma, why are you people even asking this question?  If the loader works for you as well as the compatibility list indicates then you probably installed it right.   If not, then you probably dind't do it right.  And if you didn't install all of hte files from Wiigator's release of 0.3gamma then you probably didn't install everything that the rest of us did and probably don't have a full install of gamma, so you're probably not going to get as good compatibility as us.

So install it all and it should work fine.  Pretty simple really.  Wiigator's instructions are very clear.

And for those who don't know, Wananinko's latest cios contains the same gamma compatibiility stuff as wiigator's but also provides some other features, so either will work, no worries there.

All of this has already been answered clearly in the main forum thread, but it may not have been answered in this thread which is why I'm bothering to type this now.

I hope it's clear, I'm tired and may be a little vague LoL

Cheers


----------



## davhuit (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for your answer (it should have been added in the FAQ, that the Cios of the 0.3 and the Gamma one are different).


----------



## Psycho Sonic (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm having a problem guys. 

Whenever I try to use the cIOS Installer, or install the Gamma wad, I get an error. I also get a DVD Read Error (324). I figured it was because for some reason the update would _just now_ disable unsigned wads, so I  went through the whole process of going back to 3.2U. But now it's the exact same problem. On top of all this, I still can't uninstall the .3 Beta Channel wad. 

Can someone help me out?


----------



## cedwii (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi wiigator how are you?

it s very quite on the blog since you released gamma.
It s a very good loader i m very happy with it,so thank you again,compability with 1:1 is very high!

Ok mate just to say hello and thank you ,i know you still working so good luck take care.


----------



## RC89 (Nov 26, 2008)

Well i am running 3.2E, and just uninstalled cios fix, cause i read somewhere that i have to delete it when my backup games on dvd-r don't work, i dit that but now im stuck with error ret ) 2011). Anyone how to fix this? Upgrade to 3.3 or what?


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Nov 26, 2008)

RC89 said:
			
		

> Well i am running 3.2E, and just uninstalled cios fix, cause i read somewhere that i have to delete it when my backup games on dvd-r don't work, i dit that but now im stuck with error ret ) 2011). Anyone how to fix this? Upgrade to 3.3 or what?



No! Don't update to 3,3 or 3,4 just re-install the 
cios that comes with the launcher or waninkoko's cIOS v7.
The cIOS-Fix u uninstalled was a modified cIOS. So after 
uninstall u have no cIOS on ur Wii.


----------



## RC89 (Nov 27, 2008)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> No! Don't update to 3,3 or 3,4 just re-install the
> cios that comes with the launcher or waninkoko's cIOS v7.
> The cIOS-Fix u uninstalled was a modified cIOS. So after
> uninstall u have no cIOS on ur Wii.



I already tried that, but after i uninstalled i can't install wads, i will give it another try when im home from school, if it dos'nt work i guess i have to reformat.
- But if it does the trick, which i dont think it will cause i already tried it once, should i then install cios fix again if possible ?


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Nov 27, 2008)

RC89 said:
			
		

> --=ZerO=-- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, i think the fix is an older version of cIOS which would be incompatible to the actual loader.
but i don't know exactly.


----------



## RC89 (Nov 28, 2008)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> No, i think the fix is an older version of cIOS which would be incompatible to the actual loader.
> but i don't know exactly.



I just resolved the problem and finally got backuploader in action, with a MarioKart game burned on Fujifilm DVD+r with 2x speed and imgburn.
I reformatted again (3.2E) but this didn't fix it offcourse, i had to use ios16manager and install cios_fix again, by then i was able to install wads again, afterwoods i tryed several things to get my backuploader working, i read in another forum that i could try installing cIOS249-IOS36-rev07, that did the trick and now its fully functional.

- I do have one last question though, do i have to patch every iso, (im using wiibrickblocker)  i download from the net?


----------



## TriLLioN (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi, I'm pretty much new here. I have 3 question about the next backup launcher's updates and fixes. What else will the backup launcher do?( Gamma version of 0.3 already has high compatibility, almost every game works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) Will it fix the media problem? Will the "error, eject disc and turn of wii" pop-up again? Thanks to anyone who answers it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All hail Backup Launcher, thank you WiiGator, Waninkoko and everyone who helped!


----------



## dkelley (Nov 28, 2008)

TriLLioN said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm pretty much new here. I have 3 question about the next backup launcher's updates and fixes. What else will the backup launcher do?( Gamma version of 0.3 already has high compatibility, almost every game works
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will serve you drinks and connect you to members of the opposite sex.

You're welcome :-)

... ... ...  (EDIT:  Note, I had too much time on my hands when I wrote the following LoL)

Seriously though, I expect it's not something as organized as "what will it do"... since it's being developed by a couple of geniuses during their spare moments...

So personally I expect it to try to improve usability/UI/disc channel use and store config settings and probably make an attempt to improve compatibility (if possible) with some new games that exhibit the "002" error (such as nfs:uc).  But that's just possibilities I've assembled into my own wishlist based on what I've read elsewhere in these forums... 

With absolutely no offense intended (I'm trying to be constructive) I think you could probably have found that out yourself by googling and reading about wiigator's backup loader/launcher in other big threads on gbatemp.  If the devs were paid to develop this loader then maybe we could have some expectation, but they're not...  again, not meaning you any offense but I think maybe we should just let these guys be.  

This comment/feedback forum is one possible place to offer feature requests though, so if you do have any special requests and after searching the web you find that nobody has asked for that feature yet, then you can safely make a note of it in this thread I think.

But anyway that list what I would expect the devs to be trying to implement


----------



## TriLLioN (Nov 28, 2008)

dkelley said:
			
		

> TriLLioN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, okay, thx for answering XD


----------



## dkelley (Nov 28, 2008)

My first answer was probably better though (It will serve you drinks and connect you to members of the opposite sex)...


----------



## TriLLioN (Nov 29, 2008)

dkelley said:
			
		

> My first answer was probably better though (It will serve you drinks and connect you to members of the opposite sex)...



haha, lol


----------



## Xx.Doom.xX (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks a lot.

One question (I haven't read the whole thread): I have Starfall installed so I can have a recovery mode if I ever brick my Wii and region-free.  You stated,


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Q: How do I start a game from the disc channel?
> A: You need to start Backup Launcher and press button "B" (See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGU52_ttd9o&fmt=18). The NAND flash is not changed for this feature. The support works until you go back to the Wii System Menu or reset the Wii. The feature may not work, if you have Starfall installed.


What would have to disable in Starfall to make the rebooter work?  I haven't tested it yet.


----------



## Nautilart (Nov 30, 2008)

Salutations wiigator

A loyal follower here and just noticing on the front page in sticky in wii hacking it says no more posting cios or there links what are you gonna do brotha dont we need these custom cios to work the new loaders and such. I hated it when my son ate my super smash brpthers and youve given a much wanted alternative to having originals laying around?


----------



## TriLLioN (Nov 30, 2008)

Nautilart said:
			
		

> Salutations wiigator
> 
> A loyal follower here and just noticing on the front page in sticky in wii hacking it says no more posting cios or there links what are you gonna do brotha dont we need these custom cios to work the new loaders and such. I hated it when my son ate my super smash brpthers and youve given a much wanted alternative to having originals laying around?



I have the same question as Nautilart, is Waninkoko just going to post the new cIOSs on his site since you can't post any more cIOSs on GBATemp? Good post Nautilart.


----------



## jamot (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi,
Is there any chance to get work a DVD-RW discs in future releases?


----------



## TriLLioN (Dec 1, 2008)

jamot said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Is there any chance to get work a DVD-RW discs in future releases?


Don't DVD-Rs work already? I thought that the DVD+Rs are the ones that aren't working that good. >_>


----------



## WiiGator (Dec 1, 2008)

TriLLioN said:
			
		

> Nautilart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My downloads don't include Nintendo property code. cIOS installers are still permitted.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Dec 1, 2008)

Still working on the loader?
Any improvements made?
gamma rocks but if anything new added than let us know


----------



## Nautilart (Dec 2, 2008)

*SWEEEEET!*


----------



## pairoul (Dec 5, 2008)

HI !

i have jus tone question about backup launcher 0.3gamma:

When i try t load a backup i've got an error: dvd read error (324)
i know this is a burn media issue but i don't understand this: "u need to change book type of DVD+R". Wha does it means?

If u can answer me in a simple english cause i'm french. Thanks a lot for ur answers.

NB: i'm using three type of DVD to try to burn my games: DVD-R (thinkxtra), DVD-R (memorex) and DVD-RW (philips) and im burning with imgburn. I precise that i've already burn budokai 3 with a DVD-R (thinkxtra) and it works perfectly. I don't understand why when i try to burn another game with this type of DVD-R (thinkxtra)... it doesn't works

Please help!

Have a good day!


----------



## jpref (Dec 5, 2008)

@pair a little off topic, try searching the forums better, but you need to set booktype in your burning software based on your program. ex: in imgburn , click on the book after you select the iso you backed up, and then select your dvd burner manufacture and select from the dropdown so it changes it to DVD-ROM... cheers


----------



## mandude (Dec 6, 2008)

awesome


----------



## pairoul (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks a lot, i've done what u've suggested and now it works perfectly except some games (iso) wich are too small


----------



## newfnshow715 (Dec 6, 2008)

*I dont have an internet connection ( Wifi)  and so I got the internet error when installing the Cios ... I then copied all of the linked files to my sd card in the folder name that you suggested. I tried to install but I still get the same internet connection error, I have version 3.0  Wii version ... what can I do to fix this ???*


----------



## EndlessDiversity (Dec 7, 2008)

newfnshow715 said:
			
		

> *I dont have an internet connection ( Wifi)  and so I got the internet error when installing the Cios ... I then copied all of the linked files to my sd card in the folder name that you suggested. I tried to install but I still get the same internet connection error, I have version 3.0  Wii version ... what can I do to fix this ???*



GEEZ someone don't have manner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
don't need to write that BIG!!! we all can read with normal size alphabet.

First step: FIX your manner first
Second step: tell you latter


----------



## Rapfnny (Dec 7, 2008)

does this work with DVD+RW?


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Dec 8, 2008)

Rapfnny said:
			
		

> does this work with DVD+RW?




+RWs do only work if u set the book type to DVD-ROM.
U can do this in some burning software. sometimes u would have to 
flash your burner with an alternative firmware.

But even then it's a game of luck. RWs don't reflect the laser light  as good as
R Media. Best choice is always DVD-R.


----------



## Blob13 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi,

I've installed Backup Launcher 0.3 Gamma and everything works perfectly on my Wii v3.3E.
My question is :
Can i update my Wii now or do i need to stay with my current version ?

In add, is someone of you can give me the SHA or MD5 of 'IOS37-64-v2070.wad' ?

Regards


----------



## bhorny (Dec 11, 2008)

@blob13
What wads are those???


----------



## danielou (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi !

Do you know if Wiigator still working on his backup  Loader, we don't have his news by a moment ?
Sorry for my poor english, i'm just a poor french.

Regards


----------



## cedwii (Dec 16, 2008)

Delta version for christmas Wiigator?

Give us some news mate it s so dead on the blog!

By!


----------



## StrikeFear13 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, what cedwii said.  I mean I can see a month between FULL releases, but betas?


----------



## Thor1981 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wiigator Hello, you begin to remember that you have competition with Softchip but for now is not as functional as the Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma (less evil) but I was soon to be 100% functional, not long ago that we hear from you any update CIOs or no new Backup Launcher. 
Publish a new version for Christmas? There are problems of Lately IOS with new games like Animal Crossing or Need For Speed Undercover.


----------



## bob38443 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey all,

My wii is updated to version 3.3u and ive been hearing that the backup launcher does work with this version.
Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## StrikeFear13 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup


----------



## BlizzRD (Dec 18, 2008)

Thor1981 said:
			
		

> Wiigator Hello, you begin to remember that you have competition with Softchip but for now is not as functional as the Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma (less evil) but I was soon to be 100% functional, not long ago that we hear from you any update CIOs or no new Backup Launcher.
> Publish a new version for Christmas? There are problems of Lately IOS with new games like Animal Crossing or Need For Speed Undercover.



See the compatibilaty matrix in the Beta post (the wiki). Find NFS Undercover and read the post of which a link is given in the description. Till the next version of the loader, this will make it possible to play those games.


----------



## Thor1981 (Dec 18, 2008)

BlizzRD said:
			
		

> Thor1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the answer, because I know there is a solution for Need for Speed games but will soon seek further CIOs, right?


----------



## cool_boy_mew (Dec 18, 2008)

Damn, Captain Rainbow doesn't seem to work, it freeze in the initial loading screen, which is weird because the wiki says it works perfectly =/


----------



## motleypixel (Dec 19, 2008)

Whewww...that was a lot to read. Well, as of now the wife is giving me a lot of @#&$ about the time I've spent getting homebrew, backup chl, etc...but I've come here via youtube...I grabbed these files for the cios installer and backup gamma .3 loader...here's my current situation.

wii at 3.2U with wireless enabled
got backup chl gamma .3 somewheres else along with a different CIOS installer...I've installed that CIOS and the backup chl and I have an actual new backup channel but when I load it either from the main wii page or via homebrew there are no menu items...just a title and a small icon bottom right.

So when I go to try to install the CIOS included in this thread it just doesn't do anything after I press A...just sits there...which probably means I need to uninstall the other CIOS I've already installed right? I read in this thread to use the WAD manager, can anyone spell this out clearer for me?

I've also deleted the backup chl via the wii data management...essentially I want to backout all the previous CIOS/backup chl installs and start with these in this thread...sounds okay? I've burned enough Verbatim DVD-R's that just spinup and do nothing that I figure I've got something wrong with CIOS and/or Backup Channel Gamma .3

Thanks,
Motleypixel


----------



## motleypixel (Dec 19, 2008)

acg12xu said:
			
		

> I have installed CIOS36 rev7 successfully but when I open the Backup Launcher it hangs at the initial black screen.
> 
> It has "Backup Launcher Gamma Wii Gator" at the top and a little gecko icon at the bottom.  Anyone else experience this or heard of this problem?



Yes this is where I'm at now...I'm really having a tough time uninstalling CIOS36 rev7 since the CIOS included in the OP of this thread doesn't want to install...just sits there when I load it and press A to begin the install...and yes, I have wiFi.


----------



## CIJC (Dec 19, 2008)

removed


----------



## nasgotti (Dec 20, 2008)

OK i have a problem. I have backuplauncher beta and it works fine when i use that for all my games so that is working great. Then I have backuplauncher Gamma which I got so i could load my disc via the disc channel but when i do the hook and it loads the game shows up on the disc channel then when i press start it says disc error eject and reset wii check wii manual and blah blah blah now my question is why does it do this because when i runt he disc just using the loader via backuplauncher gamma it works the only issue is when i use the disc channel hook and then game shows up on the channel it just gets fucked up after i press start any one know what the problem is or how i can fix this?


----------



## WiiGator (Dec 20, 2008)

Thor1981 said:
			
		

> Wiigator Hello, you begin to remember that you have competition with Softchip but for now is not as functional as the Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma (less evil) but I was soon to be 100% functional, not long ago that we hear from you any update CIOs or no new Backup Launcher.
> Publish a new version for Christmas? There are problems of Lately IOS with new games like Animal Crossing or Need For Speed Undercover.



- I didn't start any competition. The Softchip group didn't release any custom DIP module. They are working at a completely different part. They say that they don't want to support backups. It is strange to call this Softchip. It is also strange to use GPLv3 instead of GPLv2.
- I've ported the DIP plugin to IOS50, IOS51, IOS53 and IOS55.
- I don't plan to release anything for christmas.


----------



## gameshark (Dec 20, 2008)

great answer Wiigator.
we really love your work its the best news in a while this loader.


----------



## WiiPower (Dec 21, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> - I didn't start any competition. The Softchip group didn't release any custom DIP module. They are working at a completely different part. They say that they don't want to support backups. It is strange to call this Softchip. It is also strange to use GPLv3 instead of GPLv2.
> - I've ported the DIP plugin to IOS50, IOS51, IOS53 and IOS55.
> - I don't plan to release anything for christmas.



Competition? I would call it coexistence. About SoftChip's dip: Yes that's too true, even i don't know if xorlax and requiem are still working at the dip, i didn't see them for a while.

Nice to hear you are still working at the backup launching. I guess your ported DIP plugin is really ported and not like the one i used for my dcIOS55 which is just the dip from IOS36?

Do you have any idea how to get the few games which aren't currently working to get to work with one of the backup launchers? I know most of these games work fine with the IOS Version patching, but running them as clean 1:1 copies would still be better.

Sam & Max Season 1 just restarts the wii when you select an episode, even if you installed a backup cIOS as IOS33, do you have any suggestions how to fix it?

Oh, did you notice that a backup disc will not be recognised by the game if ejected once? I guess this could be fixed in the dip.


----------



## nasgotti (Dec 21, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> Thor1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man all I know is that you guys are very smart I wish i knew what you guys were talking about. I mean how did you even get good at manipulating files like this for the wii trial and error? its not like someone teaches a class lol you guys are just smart and figure this stuff out on your own then make programs that is cool I can thanks u enough. I still wish i had an answer to my question posted a few post ago though but hopefully ill get an answer some dayjust want to say thanks wiigator for your work.


----------



## Deozaan (Dec 21, 2008)

Ever since I installed this cIOS that came with Gamma, my Wii will frequently lock up while in standby mode. I have to hold down the power button on the console for 5 seconds to get it to shut off before I can turn it back on. Has anyone else had this problem or a problem similar?

EDIT: I'm on a Wii 3.3U (Pre-Oct 23 update).


----------



## peta18 (Dec 21, 2008)

Deozaan said:
			
		

> Ever since I installed this cIOS that came with Gamma, my Wii will frequently lock up while in standby mode. I have to hold down the power button on the console for 5 seconds to get it to shut off before I can turn it back on. Has anyone else had this problem or a problem similar?
> 
> EDIT: I'm on a Wii 3.3U (Pre-Oct 23 update).



I have the same problem. But I don't know it was happend before I insalled cIOS. I've noticed this problem a few times.


----------



## WiiPower (Dec 21, 2008)

Deozaan said:
			
		

> Ever since I installed this cIOS that came with Gamma, my Wii will frequently lock up while in standby mode. I have to hold down the power button on the console for 5 seconds to get it to shut off before I can turn it back on. Has anyone else had this problem or a problem similar?
> 
> EDIT: I'm on a Wii 3.3U (Pre-Oct 23 update).
> 
> ...



Why don't you disable the update search function(forget the name of it) and get into the REAL standby mode? The other standby mode eats up to 10 Watts.


----------



## peta18 (Dec 21, 2008)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> Why don't you disable the update search function(forget the name of it) and get into the REAL standby mode? The other standby mode eats up to 10 Watts.



I always plug out my wii. wiiconnect24 is off. 
the problem is when you turn off the wii, light is still green, not red (or orange if you have wiiconnect24 ON).


----------



## Lenerdosy (Dec 21, 2008)

Whenever I try to load a game I get DVD Read Error (324)

Any idea what that is?


----------



## Deozaan (Dec 21, 2008)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> Deozaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean WiiConnect 24? I don't care about 10 watts. I leave my computer on all day and all night and I'm sure it uses up a lot more wattage than that. 

The point is that I never had this problem until I installed the cIOS for this Gamma edition, and it happens maybe 3-4 times a week (about every other day). I also installed Waninkoko's cIOS36 rev 7 last night to see if that would fix it but this morning it was locked up again.

Does anyone have any helpful information, or are there any others who are experiencing this?


----------



## StrikeFear13 (Dec 21, 2008)

Lenerdosy said:
			
		

> Whenever I try to load a game I get DVD Read Error (324)
> 
> Any idea what that is?




You're probably using the wrong type of dvd.  I kept getting that error until I switched to Memorex DVD+R.


----------



## WiiPower (Dec 21, 2008)

Lenerdosy said:
			
		

> Whenever I try to load a game I get DVD Read Error (324)
> 
> Any idea what that is?



DVD+R?


----------



## Lenerdosy (Dec 22, 2008)

StrikeFear13 said:
			
		

> Lenerdosy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using Maxell DVD+R


----------



## DaveFX (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for this magnificent piece of software.

Will be possible for a future version to enable 480 progressive mode for games that originally doesn't support this mode?


----------



## Soplox (Dec 22, 2008)

What i can do if a game ask me to update the Wii? and My Wii is NTSC-U, if I will play an PAL or NTSC-J game i have to do something to the iso before burn it?


----------



## TriLLioN (Dec 22, 2008)

darkdsguy said:
			
		

> What i can do if a game ask me to update the Wii? and My Wii is NTSC-U, if I will play an PAL or NTSC-J game i have to do something to the iso before burn it?



Don't update it, use Starfall to install the "Skip Update in Disc Channel" thing.


----------



## Nautilart (Dec 22, 2008)

so im not complaining or anything close its worth it completely but ive noticed that since my use of gamma iv been hearing a minute click as the drive spins it was not there before and im not beating my drive with gameplay i know its old news but it just should be blasted if its a widespread thing no ones gonna care if no one keeps complaining but thats just it you rock gator im not complaining didn't even pay full price for my wii so its not that much of a loss


edit: so freakin what if i dont use periods im still not gonna so stfu grammer coach
i bet you stole everygame dkelly didnt ya


----------



## Moon_child (Dec 23, 2008)

Is there even a next version coming? What else could they add?...


----------



## dkelley (Dec 23, 2008)

Nautilart said:
			
		

> so im not complaining or anything close its worth it completely but ive noticed that since my use of gamma iv been hearing a minute click as the drive spins it was not there before and im not beating my drive with gameplay i know its old news but it just should be blasted if its a widespread thing no ones gonna care if no one keeps complaining but thats just it you rock gator im not complaining didn't even pay full price for my wii so its not that much of a loss



LMAO

wow... how amazingly unreadable english becomes when it has absolutely no punctuation or capitalization its like someone didnt go to school maybe playing too many games and not paying attention in english class or just rushing maybe when this was written and the way it still makes sense is really wierd...  ;-)

sorry - had to say SOMETHING about it, that was like pulling teeth to read!

Back to the point: I personally haven't had any strange new sounds from my dvd drive since using gamma (and I use around 120 games pretty much 20 hours per week, probably less than many users but certainly a good consistent usage...)

Cheers!


----------



## Soplox (Dec 23, 2008)

TriLLioN said:
			
		

> Don't update it, use Starfall to install the "Skip Update in Disc Channel" thing.



Is too risky what about wiibrickbloker or IOSPatcher? And can the loader run any region game or i have to do something to the iso (regionfrii, etc)?

Sorry for being so noob


----------



## WiiPower (Dec 23, 2008)

Moon_child said:
			
		

> Is there even a next version coming? What else could they add?...



Optimised disc reading? (no i don't mean 6x)
IOS Version patching on the fly?
main.dol patches on the fly? (for improved region free capability for example)
A cIOS based on IOS55? (WiiGator already told that he is working at this)
Fix Sam & Max?


----------



## TriLLioN (Dec 23, 2008)

darkdsguy said:
			
		

> TriLLioN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How could it be risky? Starfall doesn't brick your wii right? You just run it, press B+1 two times or more, then you install the "Skip Update" thing for the disc channel by pressing "+" on your WiiMote. Just don't play any games from another region, like if you're in NTSC-U, play only on that region. You could also use brickblocker I guess since it makes it not possible to brick your Wii. lol


----------



## McGyver (Dec 24, 2008)

As a slight noob, I'd add that MLB Power Pros 2008 doesn't work, loads opening then "there is an error ...". 
Kawasaki Snowmobiles works.
Ratatouille does not, again with the "there was an error ..."

On the two that do not work, I've burned on Maxell -R, Verbatim -R, TDK -R and Sony +R.

With 0.3g, and downgraded to 3.2.

I've heard that MLP 2008 does work, but I'm at a loss to get it to on my side.


----------



## BLKadder (Dec 25, 2008)

I've used Backup launcher 0.3b to play my custom Guitar Hero DVDs (Since GeckoOS stopped working after update).
The new Gamma version gives me a DVD read error on all custom DVDs.
I'm running CIOS 36 rev6, and didn't use the CIOS Installer that came with BL.

It's obviously NOT a problem with the media.


----------



## humanicebox (Dec 25, 2008)

Very nice work wiigator!
I have a couple of ideas and was wondering if they're possible.

1. Have automatic updates for wiigator from the wifi.

2. A save/load state system for wii games. this might also help people get past parts of the games that wont load.

3. support for private servers since I'm guessing nintendo will crack down soon and force new updates for people who want to play online.

4. An .ini file to set default settings for things like force NTSC, so I don't have to do it every time.


----------



## Thor1981 (Dec 25, 2008)

It is possible to load back up on the GameCube backup launcher or 0.3 gamma should install some new CIOs.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 27, 2008)

Can you run gamecube back up on this Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma for Wii ? Thanks.


----------



## WiiPower (Dec 27, 2008)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Can you run gamecube back up on this Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma for Wii ? Thanks.



If you have a modchip then yes.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 27, 2008)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Then what's the point for Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma if you have a modchip to run Wii backup and gamecube backup anyway ?


----------



## WiiPower (Dec 27, 2008)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> WiiPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



???

To run gamecube backups with gamma you need a modchip. I said nothing about wii backups.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 27, 2008)

I thought a modchip can run gamecube backups.


----------



## StrikeFear13 (Dec 27, 2008)

I really don't get where the confusion is.  You can play gamecube AND wii backups with a mod chip, but ONLY wii backups with the WII backup loader.  Hope that helps the confusion.  There is no point in having the backup loader if you've got a mod chip.  Handy for people without one though.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 27, 2008)

Now, I understand. Thanks.

I just wish that someone would have a program to run gamecube backup just like Wii Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma.


----------



## Soplox (Dec 28, 2008)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Now, I understand. Thanks.
> 
> I just wish that someone would have a program to run gamecube backup just like Wii Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma.




It will be done I'm sure of it


----------



## DaveFX (Dec 28, 2008)

BLKadder said:
			
		

> I've used Backup launcher 0.3b to play my custom Guitar Hero DVDs (Since GeckoOS stopped working after update).
> The new Gamma version gives me a DVD read error on all custom DVDs.
> I'm running CIOS 36 rev6, and didn't use the CIOS Installer that came with BL.
> 
> It's obviously NOT a problem with the media.



I had the same problem.

You must use the CIOS installer that come with Backup Launcher. Even more: you must use the same CIOS installer version than Backup launcher.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 28, 2008)

darkdsguy said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I really hope so. Thanks for replying.  *thumb up*


----------



## WiiGator (Dec 28, 2008)

McGyver said:
			
		

> As a slight noob, I'd add that MLB Power Pros 2008 doesn't work, loads opening then "there is an error ...".
> Kawasaki Snowmobiles works.
> Ratatouille does not, again with the "there was an error ..."
> 
> ...



You are still using 0.3 beta, you need to install the cIOS of 0.3 gamma.

One remark to the GameCube discussion:
I sent the source code for starting GameCube games on Wii to ppc_gba. It is not possible to run the games, because the games use the wrong DVD command to read the DVD. I don't know, if he was able to get around the problems. I haven't yet tried to get this working
I patched the MIOS and there is no further patch required for MIOS, because this will not help in any way.
What you currently could do is: Accessing DVD with Homebrew software in GameCube mode. So you could watch a DVD in GameCube mode. I don't what sense this will make, because you can this already in Wii mode, but it is possible.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 29, 2008)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> What you currently could do is: Accessing DVD with Homebrew software in GameCube mode. So you could watch a DVD in GameCube mode. I don't what sense this will make, because you can this already in Wii mode, but it is possible.


Booting GC homebrew in general is interesting, because it enables launching backups through an SD Gecko. There are other tools for this, but I can't get it to work.


----------



## zabdiel22 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have read the 20 page by page of this discussion and i didn't find my answer. I started downgrading my wii this morning at 10am. it is already 6:27am so i have being almost 24Hours on it and i haven't finish doing it well.

So when i try to install the CIOS installer with the sonic logo it start loading all the 15 files telling me (OK) and at the end i get some weird error telling me
that he failed:

es_addcontentstart (a bunch of numbers but it doesn't let me write them it turn off fast)failed : -1017

install returned -1

and it auto restart the wii.

I watched a loooooooot of tutorials on youtube and read a lot of forums and i still get this error and i haven't found anyone with it except some one that had it on youtube and nobody answered to him.

Im currently on the 3.2U and i think my homebrew channel is 1.0.1 IOS36 v4.18 if u needed the info.

I really need your help, thank you!


----------



## WiiPower (Dec 29, 2008)

zabdiel22 said:
			
		

> I have read the 20 page by page of this discussion and i didn't find my answer. I started downgrading my wii this morning at 10am. it is already 6:27am so i have being almost 24Hours on it and i haven't finish doing it well.
> 
> So when i try to install the CIOS installer with the sonic logo it start loading all the 15 files telling me (OK) and at the end i get some weird error telling me
> that he failed:
> ...



I don't know for sure, but i think you need the "IOS downgrader" or something. Your Wii displays 3.2, but you aren't able to install a trucha signed file, so the IOS file you use to execute the cIOS installer is still on the new version without trucha bug. You could use a IOS16 Wad Manager to install a cIOS.wad too, but don't ask me where to get such a wad as posting such isn't allowed here.


----------



## NeoNight (Dec 29, 2008)

If you started with a ver 3.3 wii all you needed to do was run wad manger 1.3(from the Homebrew channel) install wiigaters custom IOS and you would of been able to install wads and stuff. I did this for my cousins wii. I thought at first I would of had to downgrade his wii but as it turns out I didn't have too.


----------



## zabdiel22 (Dec 29, 2008)

I started with a 3.4  i used the twilight zelda, i just dont get it.


----------



## WiiGator (Dec 30, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> WiiGator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For starting I use the Wii GameCube Homebrew Launcher.


----------



## Isanta (Dec 31, 2008)

I have installed Homebrew channel, and the other loaders, but I don't understand how to install Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma..
It says "Install new cIOS. Make sure its properly installed", but where on the SD-card shall I put the files, and where do I go to install the new cIOS?


----------



## wannacrack (Dec 31, 2008)

Put the files in the same place you put the other loaders and programs; in individual folders in the apps folder.  Then go into homebrew channel, load cios installer.  Done!


----------



## Isanta (Jan 1, 2009)

wannacrack said:
			
		

> Put the files in the same place you put the other loaders and programs; in individual folders in the apps folder.  Then go into homebrew channel, load cios installer.  Done!



Thank you, it worked.


----------



## duveldg (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Wiigator,

Nice work, its all easy to install and even easyer to use. Keep up the good work. I'm just curious but can we expect a update for the launcher or the cios or both any time soon?

Its working very good right now but maybe you just improved things. 

Thx again.


----------



## djtaz (Jan 1, 2009)

Dont think theres a whole lot to improve on the gamma version , but i believe he is still working on this and has a few more ideas to improve it - but the one thats out is pretty fantastic as it is.


----------



## Isanta (Jan 1, 2009)

djtaz said:
			
		

> Dont think theres a whole lot to improve on the gamma version , but i believe he is still working on this and has a few more ideas to improve it - but the one thats out is pretty fantastic as it is.



It helped me with my problem. ;p


----------



## jdini76 (Jan 1, 2009)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> zabdiel22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am having the same problem except i am on wii 3.3u.  I am using homebrew version 1.0.1.  Any suggestions? A freind of mine has his working and has the same version of wii.  I don't get it!


----------



## duveldg (Jan 2, 2009)

djtaz said:
			
		

> Dont think theres a whole lot to improve on the gamma version , but i believe he is still working on this and has a few more ideas to improve it - but the one thats out is pretty fantastic as it is.



That's true, but I thought he maybe could get 6x support or is that somehow impossible? I did read somewhere that the speed only could be faster when we could change de drives firmware? He's is doing the best he can en did a great job so far. I'm happy with the way things are.


----------



## WiiPower (Jan 2, 2009)

Everybody on 3.3v2 or 3.4 having trouble to install the cIOS should try this:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=126...p;#entry1674777

But be warned, for this you need IOS16 installed too as you would need it for a proper downgrade.


----------



## shameboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi. I have a question. When the backup loader came on the internet i downloaded it (the very first one), think it was backup loader 0.1
Now i would like to upgrade to backup launcher 0.3 gamma, but i don't know if i have to downgrade or if i have to do anything before installing the cios etc...
Can anyone help me plz? Thanx!!


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Jan 6, 2009)

shameboy said:
			
		

> Hi. I have a question. When the backup loader came on the internet i downloaded it (the very first one), think it was backup loader 0.1
> Now i would like to upgrade to backup launcher 0.3 gamma, but i don't know if i have to downgrade or if i have to do anything before installing the cios etc...
> Can anyone help me plz? Thanx!!




What do u mean with downgrade? If u have changed your Wiis System Menu to 3.4 u'll have to downgrade.
If ur Wii System is still 3.2 or 3.3 you don't have to...
U can simply install the newer cios over ur old one and replace the dol of the 0.1 with the 0.3 gamma....


----------



## shameboy (Jan 7, 2009)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> shameboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So i just have to download the backup launcher 0.3 gamma files and put them on my SD card, then if it asks to replace something, can u say: yes to all? or do i need some old files to make it work? The first backup loader worked so i don't think i have to downgrade my wii... just need to be able to play new games 'cause the first one doesn't support them.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Jan 7, 2009)

shameboy said:
			
		

> So i just have to download the backup launcher 0.3 gamma files and put them on my SD card, then if it asks to replace something, can u say: yes to all? or do i need some old files to make it work? The first backup loader worked so i don't think i have to downgrade my wii... just need to be able to play new games 'cause the first one doesn't support them.



Yeah, you simply can install the newer cios over the old. there should be no problem with that. then replace the 0.1 dol with the 0.3 on your sd and enjoy... you don`t need any old files... ther is also no need for patching(uncrypting) the isos of most of the games as you did need with 0.1.


----------



## Moon_child (Jan 9, 2009)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> Moon_child said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's so great about IOS55?


----------



## WiiPower (Jan 9, 2009)

Moon_child said:
			
		

> WiiPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nintendo told something about better dvd reading with 3.4 if i remember correctly. If there is, it's in IOS55. This would explain why Need for Speed Underground is unplayable slow for some people, because it requires better dvd reading even with 6x speed.


----------



## dMilesFox (Jan 12, 2009)

plagueseason said:
			
		

> I tried Animal Crossing with this and everything seems to work fine, but the load times are kind of annoying, and there's this weird pause after entering/exiting houses and building before you can move your character.
> 
> Also, none of my backups work with the disc channel. It just doesn't recognize the discs. Did I do something wrong or is the support for this feature really that abysmal?



Where did you got ur copy of animal crossing: city folk??? I got my copy from a website I don't remember right now and its not working at all.

Can you help me!


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jan 12, 2009)

requesting that stuff here is against the rules  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## bladepwnedyou (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello, I am having a bit of a noobish problem myself and i have no clue what to do about it, i have downgraded my wii to the right firmware, i have downloaded all the proper files and put them onto my sd card but when it comes time to install the CIOS installer it refuses to start up, it says press A and i do exactly that but nothing happens for whatever reason and i have no idea as to why it won't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  Again I'm a noob at this stuff so I don't have a great amount of knowledge of this, please help if you can thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , n my apologies if this question has been asked already because i couldn't find any others like it


----------



## WiiGator (Jan 16, 2009)

bladepwnedyou said:
			
		

> Hello, I am having a bit of a noobish problem myself and i have no clue what to do about it, i have downgraded my wii to the right firmware, i have downloaded all the proper files and put them onto my sd card but when it comes time to install the CIOS installer it refuses to start up, it says press A and i do exactly that but nothing happens for whatever reason and i have no idea as to why it won't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to remove everything from the GameCube Memory card slots.


----------



## bladepwnedyou (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks! It worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , dunno why i didn't think of that but thanks again wiigator


----------



## fst312 (Jan 16, 2009)

Q. My patched/decrypted game is not starting with the disc channel - Why?
A. Patched/decrypted games are not support by the disc channel, because there are some parts of the disc removed. 
does this mean if i use wii brick blocker the game won't work.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 16, 2009)

fst312 said:
			
		

> Q. My patched/decrypted game is not starting with the disc channel - Why?
> A. Patched/decrypted games are not support by the disc channel, because there are some parts of the disc removed.
> does this mean if i use wii brick blocker the game won't work.


No, what he means is patched games using the patcher in the early version. (You know, the waninkoko leaked one.) Wii Brick Blocker you can use and it should work.


----------



## fst312 (Jan 16, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> fst312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the only reason i asked was because i'm using the wii Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma right now and i heard wii music makes you update.i forgot to use wii brick blocker and i didn't get a message to update.my wii is version 3.3U so maybe that was what the update for the game suppose to be.


----------



## bladepwnedyou (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm having another little problem, when it gets to a point of after 15/15 it starts to begin the installation and then i just get an error, it doesn't continue after that and just brings me back to the homebrew, i burnt the games and everything perfectly no problem and the backup loader starts up but i just get a disk error when i try to start the games up and i'm guessing its because the installation doesn't finish up, can anyone tell me whats wrong or how to make it finish so i don't get the error?


----------



## jerem98 (Jan 18, 2009)

Wiigator , this version of the loader is very very good and thx for this but she begins to date and is always in gamma stade...
did you work on a final version who will be more stable and more playable ? 
thx for your eventual reponse..


----------



## anuanu (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello all, I just bought my Wii like 4 days ago and my first thought was(after spending nearly $500)was to find out how to make backup copies of my games. After many hours of not knowing what i was doing i decided to find my game(Zelda: TW) on the internet via ISO. I downloaded the ISO and also downloaded a ISO burner and went to the store and bought some DVD-RW So i used the ISO burner to burn the ISO and then tried to play the backup copy of my game on my "un-chipped" Wii but it didnt work. So I found this site and found the backup launcher. I tried to follow the simple directions but i kept getting some kind of error when trying to install/update the cIOS. (Yes i have the homebrew channel and TW hack)

Could someone help this poor retarded souls


----------



## tr33b0r (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello this is my first attempt at getting home brew of any sort to work. I have run the twilight hack and installed the home brew channel. I then installed the cISO that came with ver 0.3 using the home brew channel. It downloaded all 15 files and seemed to have worked. Then i ran the backup launcher using the how brew channel but it would not work. When i attempt to reboot with hooks i get the message error loading menu when i try and boot the game from the back up launcher i get the message DVD read error 324 no cISO. I have read trough the read me and it suggests either that it is a media problem or that the cISO did not properly install because the ISO information on the back up launcher screen says iso 36 not 249. I am running ver 3.4E do i need to down grade (iv read through the whole tread and did not believe there was a clear answer to the downgrade question)


----------



## Jytach (Jan 18, 2009)

anuanu said:
			
		

> Hello all, I just bought my Wii like 4 days ago and my first thought was(after spending nearly $500)was to find out how to make backup copies of my games. After many hours of not knowing what i was doing i decided to find my game(Zelda: TW) on the internet via ISO. I downloaded the ISO and also downloaded a ISO burner and went to the store and bought some DVD-RW So i used the ISO burner to burn the ISO and then tried to play the backup copy of my game on my "un-chipped" Wii but it didnt work. So I found this site and found the backup launcher. I tried to follow the simple directions but i kept getting some kind of error when trying to install/update the cIOS. (Yes i have the homebrew channel and TW hack)
> 
> Could someone help this poor retarded souls
> 
> ...



You don't need to use any backup launcher to run homebrew.
Anyway, you don't need to downgrade, although it is highly recommended. Just install ©IOS 249 rev 7.
And please, it's IOS (input/output system) not ISO.


----------



## anuanu (Jan 18, 2009)

Jytach said:
			
		

> anuanu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Are you dumb? Can you not read? I said I own the actual game, but because idk what im doing I had to download the ISO of the GAME I ALREADY OWN. Please learn to read before accusing someone.


And just to make you happy along with the ISO i downloaded I also used magic ISO to turn my game...the one i own and am holding in my hand to turn it into an ISO then I used the ISO burner and put it on a DVD-RW and it still doesnt work.

So can anyone help me with my issue?


----------



## tr33b0r (Jan 18, 2009)

Jytach said:
			
		

> You don't need to use any backup launcher to run homebrew.
> Anyway, you don't need to downgrade, although it is highly recommended. Just install ©IOS 249 rev 7.
> And please, it's IOS (input/output system) not ISO.



When i try to install ©IOS 249 rev 7 or any other wad i get the message ticket error (ret = - 2011) or some other message iv looked into it and it seems i have to down grade. Also sorry about the IOS ISO thing but well that’s dyslexia for you


----------



## Jytach (Jan 18, 2009)

anuanu said:
			
		

> Are you dumb? Can you not read? I said I own the actual game, but because idk what im doing I had to download the ISO of the GAME I ALREADY OWN. Please learn to read before accusing someone.
> 
> 
> And just to make you happy along with the ISO i downloaded I also used magic ISO to turn my game...the one i own and am holding in my hand to turn it into an ISO then I used the ISO burner and put it on a DVD-RW and it still doesnt work.
> ...


Did you install IOS 16 (IOS16-64-v257-prod) and cIOS_fix? Take a look at the "how to hack" tutorials as they cover this step.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Jan 18, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Wii Brick Blocker you can use and it should work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anuanu (Jan 18, 2009)

Jytach said:
			
		

> anuanu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My text was fine, and again i never said I was trying to mod my Wii. Basically all I had asked was for some help on how to run backup copies of games I already own. I guess you have to be an american to understand american :/ None the less thank you for the lack of support and ill take your advise and try searching the forums some more.


----------



## tr33b0r (Jan 18, 2009)

Its ok its working now thanks for the help i used a lovely clear tutorial by EmperorOfCanada and would suggest other with the same problems as me to do the same


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Jan 18, 2009)

tr33b0r said:
			
		

> Its ok its working now thanks for the help i used a lovely clear tutorial by EmperorOfCanada and would suggest other with the same problems as me to do the same



U should put a link to it if u do find it of use.


----------



## bob1342678 (Jan 19, 2009)

anuanu said:
			
		

> Hello all, I just bought my Wii like 4 days ago and my first thought was(after spending nearly $500)was to find out how to make backup copies of my games. After many hours of not knowing what i was doing i decided to find my game(Zelda: TW) on the internet via ISO. I downloaded the ISO and also downloaded a ISO burner and went to the store and bought some DVD-RW So i used the ISO burner to burn the ISO and then tried to play the backup copy of my game on my "un-chipped" Wii but it didnt work. So I found this site and found the backup launcher. I tried to follow the simple directions but i kept getting some kind of error when trying to install/update the cIOS. (Yes i have the homebrew channel and TW hack)
> 
> Could someone help this poor retarded souls


try just DVD-R and burn w/ imgburn.


----------



## ommizzle (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello every one,

I am sort of new at this but understand most of it.

I have bought a modded system which has Wii gator 3 Beta on it already.

It came with a backup copy of Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Cross Generation of Heroes burned on a hp DVD-R.

This wii has a firmware version of 3.1U and has Homebrew channel and backup channel installed.

Problem is when I try to play another backup We Ski

...always comes up with the error message
An error has occurred.
Press the EJECT Button, remove the
Game Disc, and turn the power off,
Please read the Wii Operations Manual
for more information.

This leads me to believe I need the new Gamma version rather than the Beta.

How do I safely add Gamma?

Do I just follow the steps after homebrew is installed?

Do i have to delete  or Uninstall something before I begin?

As it is now modded and all with the homebrew channel and Backup channel with Wii Gator 3 Beta. Do I need more than Just the SD card and correct files , like a game disc or be connected to the internet?

Oh and by the way this wii has never been connected to the internet.

Can i do the Gamma install without connecting to the internet?

Lets see how far we get before I get ahead of myself here...

thanks a lot for your help and wealth of knowledge.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Jan 20, 2009)

ommizzle said:
			
		

> Do I just follow the steps after homebrew is installed?
> 
> Do i have to delete  or Uninstall something before I begin?
> 
> ...





So everything u have to do is:

1. get the zip
2. put the folders (+contents) cIOS_Installer and Backup_Launcher into the apps folder on your sd.
3 Download the files from my quote and put them in a folder  "SD:/00001/00024/v1042/"

4. Start the cIOS Installer via the homebrew channel...
5. Play your burned copies via backup launcher


----------



## bladepwnedyou (Jan 21, 2009)

hello, ive installed everything wonderfully on my wii but for whatever reason i still get the DVD read error 324 or w/e message everytime i put in the dvd, i'm using Memorex DVD+R n i've burnt like the same game 3 different times thinkin that was the problem but i dont think it is, and i dont really know what else i can do to make it work anyone have any suggestions? Oh and i did follow the install guide step for step and im pretty sure i've got everything it asked for


----------



## aznrevlazn (Jan 21, 2009)

NINJA EDIT

my mistake i forgot the 2 downloads from the beginning of the list. for w/e reason. backup loader runs now, i wish i didn't forget my tatsunoko vs capcom burned disc at home


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Jan 21, 2009)

bladepwnedyou said:
			
		

> hello, ive installed everything wonderfully on my wii but for whatever reason i still get the DVD read error 324 or w/e message everytime i put in the dvd, i'm using Memorex DVD+R n i've burnt like the same game 3 different times thinkin that was the problem but i dont think it is, and i dont really know what else i can do to make it work anyone have any suggestions? Oh and i did follow the install guide step for step and im pretty sure i've got everything it asked for



DVD+R don't work out of the box...

You have to use *DVD-R(minus)*.

DVR+R *could* work if you set the DVD-Type to DVD-ROM.
Don't use DVD+-RW either. RW media does have a bad reflectionrate. Read errors are probable.


----------



## drbeanz (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi, I think I have some similar problems when I play a burn copied game,"bleach versus crusade" with backup launcher gamma with error002 fix

I got this "*Disk read error 349*" ( Imgburn at 2X on a Maxwell DVD-r).

Someone suggested that I need cios 249. I used Channel file manager, and I see IOS 249 in my system. I also see the IOS 249 when going through backup launcher gamma and SoftChip.

Do I miss any ios (e.g. cIOS249-IOS36-rev07.wad) or simply due to the burning process/DVD-R media issue?

BTW, my wii is 3.2j (downgraded from 3.4j, no mod-chip) and hacked with the following steps (from wiihacks.com):
1. Load Wad Manager in Homebrew Channel and install IOS16-64-v257-prod.wad
2. Load Custom WM in Homebrew Channel and install cios_fix.wad
3. Load IOS Downgrader in Homebrew Channel. 
4. Load cIOS Downgrader in Homebrew channel, pick 3.2J


Thanks


----------



## wannacrack (Jan 22, 2009)

Taiyo Yuden dvd-r's are the best media for making backups.  Sure, others may work but TY is the best.  I have burned backups on cheap Playo's that worked. However, the games ran about 3x slower than those burned on TY.  There are relatively few manufactures of blank media and only a handful of those produce worthwhile products.  Verbatim is a recommended brand by many because they use TY disks.


----------



## prometeum (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi,

can I run it with a chip installed?

Thanks.


----------



## OuahOuah (Feb 4, 2009)

prometeum said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> can I run it with a chip installed?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes


----------



## betaflame (Feb 9, 2009)

Alright, now my question is.  What program can be used to edit an iso prior to burning.

By this I mean, I want to change the files in a Wii game (audio) and burn it and run it.

Trucha is not an option, as I want to do a batch replace, and some of the files are larger than the ones they are replacing.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## kayi078 (Feb 9, 2009)

excuse me, can anyone teach me how to dl game? i am using backup launcher 0,3 gamma, this is installed by my fd

can anyone please guide me how to burn and what format should i use, also where to get the games dl?


----------



## nasgotti (Feb 9, 2009)

omg its so annoying people come in here with never posting before and instead of actually looking around the forum like i did and many other do to find the information they just go to one spot and ask someone to tell them everything they need to know so they dont have to do any work its so stupid they should just get banned right off for doing that. i found all the info i needed and more and most files come with a read me file with directions if u cant figure this stuff out u should not be trying to mod your wii because you will probly brick it or something and no one wants to hold your hand or get one the phone and walk you through the steps when they are in this forum in probyl a million differnt places


----------



## indio (Feb 9, 2009)

having problems getting gamma to work properly can someone please help. i made a few back ups of my games some work and some dont,but the compatibility list shows that they are suppose to work, i tried burning these games at least six times each with no luck here are a few of the games that did not work for me star wars the clone wars,star wars the force unleased,wwe svr 2009,mario & sonic at the olympics,iron man,and the simpsons all games are ntsc.i tried using the ios patcher 1.1 to patch them cios 249 and that did not work.here is some info on my wii its version 3.1u i am using gamma 002 fix with cios 249 that came with the zip the disc that i am using are verbatim dvd-r i am burning the games with nero at the slowest speed it lets me which is 4x my burner is a new lg gh22 and the dvd rom to read the games is gdr-8163b with raw dump 2.0 i also tried to downloading the iso and they did the same thing.the error message i get to all the game is AN ERROR HAS OCCURED PRESS THE EJECT BUTTON,REMOVE THE GAME DISC AND TURN THE POWER OFF PLEASE READ THE WII OPERATION MANUEL FOR MORE INFORMATION.


----------



## kayi078 (Feb 9, 2009)

nasgotti said:
			
		

> omg its so annoying people come in here with never posting before and instead of actually looking around the forum like i did and many other do to find the information they just go to one spot and ask someone to tell them everything they need to know so they dont have to do any work its so stupid they should just get banned right off for doing that. i found all the info i needed and more and most files come with a read me file with directions if u cant figure this stuff out u should not be trying to mod your wii because you will probly brick it or something and no one wants to hold your hand or get one the phone and walk you through the steps when they are in this forum in probyl a million differnt places



lol i am a gurl and i dont really know how, i dont even know what is backup launcher, people did it for me, i know i am so dumb and asking stupid question, but sorry i really dont know where to find


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 9, 2009)

kayi078 said:
			
		

> excuse me, can anyone teach me how to dl game? i am using backup launcher 0,3 gamma, this is installed by my fd
> 
> can anyone please guide me how to burn and what format should i use, also where to get the games dl?


You should get an ISO of the game you want
Burn it with IMGBurn
No link to download games will be given here, cause its illegal!
Search for torrents on google


----------



## indio (Feb 14, 2009)

having problems getting gamma to work properly can someone please help. i made a few back ups of my games some work and some dont,but the compatibility list shows that they are suppose to work, i tried burning these games at least six times each with no luck here are a few of the games that did not work for me star wars the clone wars,star wars the force unleased,wwe svr 2009,mario & sonic at the olympics,iron man,and the simpsons all games are ntsc.i tried using the ios patcher 1.1 to patch them cios 249 and that did not work.here is some info on my wii its version 3.1u i am using gamma 002 fix with cios 249 that came with the zip the disc that i am using are verbatim dvd-r i am burning the games with nero at the slowest speed it lets me which is 4x my burner is a new lg gh22 and the dvd rom to read the games is gdr-8163b with raw dump 2.0 i also tried to downloading the iso and they did the same thing.the error message i get to all the game is AN ERROR HAS OCCURED PRESS THE EJECT BUTTON,REMOVE THE GAME DISC AND TURN THE POWER OFF PLEASE READ THE WII OPERATION MANUEL FOR MORE INFORMATION. 





> [/quo                                                                                                                                                                                I JUST GOT ALL MY GAMES TO WORK ALL I HAD TO DO IS CHANGE THS IOS 249 TO THE IOS 36 REV 7.HOPE THIS HELP ANY BODY WITH THE SAME PROBLEM


----------



## sircj (Feb 15, 2009)

CAN SOME1 PLEASE HELP ME ive downloaded the stuff to make gamma 0.3 work all the files as am not on the internet
and i keep coming up with the same thingnet_initfailed 116 failed to allocat temp buff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







can any1 help me

it says after downloading =
Create the directory /00000001/00000024/v1042/ in the root of your SD card. Copy all downloaded files to this folder and put the SD card in the front SD slot.
i dont know how to create the diretory i dont think ive tryed new folder call it 00000001/00000024/v1042/ but still nothing 
what am i doing wrong
please some1 help thanks cj


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmmm... I can't seem to get Wario Land: Shake It! NTSC-U to work right. sometimes it will load, and others it will not. I can start a new game and play till I get bored, but if I try to load a game I almost always get Disc Read Error. Why is this? Does anyone know if there's a fix for it?


----------



## kiwii (Feb 19, 2009)

hi, a little question, i have a friend who wants to install the launcher on his wii, but for some reason he cant, he has a 3.3u wii and says that when he is on the cios install screen, when the cios ask him to press the a button to install that the program doesn't do anything at all, he press the a button as the program asks to but nothing happens, also he tells me that he had installed the cios before but he removed with the AnyTitleDeleter (the cios 249) could this be the problem?
ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED ^^


----------



## digimon10 (Mar 9, 2009)

help i get the error: DVD Read Error (324) when i launch the game
how do u fix this
my wii is at 3.2e
i already installed the cIOS thing
please help


----------



## unicode2CP (Mar 9, 2009)

Dear WiiGator,

Can we expect a new version of Wii Backup Launcher with USB 2.0 support, beacuse of recently released kwiirk's "CIOS usb2"?

I'm looking forward to your answer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best regards.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 9, 2009)

digimon10 said:
			
		

> help i get the error: DVD Read Error (324) when i launch the game
> how do u fix this
> my wii is at 3.2e
> i already installed the cIOS thing
> please help


what dvd media you use?


----------



## frede (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Guys.

I have heard that it is now possiple to get the Backup launcher working on firmware 3.4.
Does any of you guys know how, and meybe where to find the files and guides?

Thanks in advance.

Best regards Frede


----------



## cyclogenisis (Mar 11, 2009)

I would like to know this as well, i would like to upgrade if it's possible. i was in a bit of a pickle last time i upgraded to 3.3u


----------



## digimon10 (Mar 13, 2009)

nvm i figured out my question
I noticed i was using DVD+R instead of DVD-R so i had to buy a set of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next order of business

What's with no DvD (n)
it happens with My brawl and my bleach vs crusade

also

There's a weird DVD error with my Sonic: Black Knight
The screen turns blue and then theres an error telling me to eject the disc and turn off the wii

Nothing is harmed but i really want to play these games
Please Help Thx!!


----------



## chrisino (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi,

I need some help as I haven't seen anyone else mention the same problems as me.

I have 0.3 gamma installed. My Wii is PAL and has a Wiikey modchip installed.

I load the 0.3 gamma via the homebrew channel and choose force NTSC.  

My NTSC disc boots but the display is screwed up and blurred.  This happens on all of my NTSC discs apart from Animal Crossing.

Is this a Modchip conflict with the launcher?

I have posted this before maybe not in the same thread but no one has come up with a reason.

Help!!


----------



## FPSDars (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, I just tried this after seeing it in action at a friend's house only to be greeted with a 324 read error. I burned my iso on a TDK DVD-R so it should be working. Backup Launcher shows the correct CIOS installed, what am I doing wrong?

Edit: I got it working after downgrading to 3.2, but the game appears in black and white. I'm playing that Dead Rising port for Wii, any fix for this?


----------



## digimon10 (Mar 15, 2009)

Never mind for my Black Knight cuz i had to use soft mii to launch it

still need help solving the No DVD (n) problem


----------



## holtsys (Mar 16, 2009)

I have gone thru the latest tutorial without a hitch on a 3.4U console.  I downgraded it to 3.2U, installed the homebrew channel and the backup_launcher 0.3 gamma.  I own quite a few games and have made backups of them.  About half of them run just fine launching with either the gamma launcher from HB or from the gamma launcher channel.  However, the other half gives me the DRE 324 ie; DVD Read Error (324).  Most research I have done indicates a media problem, but I'm not buying this because I'm using Memorex DVD-R 16x disks burned at 4x, some at 8x or 16x.  ALL of my DVD movie copies work fine, so I'm not suspecting media as Memorex are decent-quality and I have new LG Lightscribe Burner.  Plus, I have burned several of the same game ISO's at diff speeds and have even patched the IOS to 30, 33 or 249.  ALL give me the same error when loading.

I'm thinking that there is some kind of compatibility error with the games that don't work.  A couple of the games are on the Compatibility List on the wiki and I can't get those to read either.  The error is not descriptive enough.  There MUST be something different in the image on the disks that don't work.

It would be enormously helpful if the error would drill down to another level and indicate the "real" problem with the disk; seems as though the (324) error is just a generic catch-all.  If it said something like "Can't find file:  thisfile.r1" or "Partition 1 can't be read" or "Game ID not found", etc.  this would give us something to look for.  It would also possibly indicate 100% whether it is really a disk error or not.  Whatta ya say wiigator, can this be added for a Delta version?

If anyone has any other suggestions, I'd like to hear them.  I have been thru the 249 uninstall, reinstall, cios_fix, etc.  None of these remedies help the situation.


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 16, 2009)

Note: LG make not so good drives, iv'e had the same problem with my disc drive, if possible try with another computer.


----------



## moneymike89 (Mar 17, 2009)

Can somebody help me i fully installed the softmod, burned a few wii games (worked perfectly)

now my problem is burning gamecube games, when i download the games they come in 15 different rar files and i just don't know how to burn them, i've tried so many things (burning as a data dvd, extracting all the rar files but then the files are too large to fit on the dvd, puting all of the files as an iso file, they all end up giving me this error "ERROR : no DVD (n)")

im soooooooooooooo loooossst can somebody help me

the closest i got to burning a gamecube game was when i found the legend of zelda : collectors edition as a single iso file but the backup launcher showed me this : Read ERROR : (366)

please im begging sombody lol i need help i wasted like 10 dvd's already trying to do this . thank you in advanced


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 17, 2009)

moneymike89 said:
			
		

> Can somebody help me i fully installed the softmod, burned a few wii games (worked perfectly)
> 
> now my problem is burning gamecube games, when i download the games they come in 15 different rar files and i just don't know how to burn them, i've tried so many things (burning as a data dvd, extracting all the rar files but then the files are too large to fit on the dvd, puting all of the files as an iso file, they all end up giving me this error "ERROR : no DVD (n)")
> 
> ...



you have to unrar the multirar files, inside there is a .GCM/.ISO. After that bur image to disc with imgburn.


----------



## moneymike89 (Mar 18, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> you have to unrar the multirar files, inside there is a .GCM/.ISO. After that bur image to disc with imgburn.



oo so i have to unrar all of them then burn all of them on the dvd or do i just pick one of them because they are all the same size?

also besides that i ahve other gamecube games that are iso files and when i pop them in my wii the backup launcher gives me either a "DVD read ERROR : (366)" or it runs it but before showing anything it just restarts my wii
do u have a solution for this as well?? thank you it seems to be a problem with my soft mod because it seems to read my burnt wii games just fine


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 18, 2009)

moneymike89 said:
			
		

> nitrostemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there should be a .rar in the collection of r00. to what ever number, just run winrar with that file and inside you should see the, rom named accordingly.
is you are getting the dvd read erro that may be cause of the burn speed, also be sure to use write image to disc.


----------



## holtsys (Mar 18, 2009)

DRE:  DVD Read Error (324) or (###) - ok, I think I've figured this one out...

Being a pretty technical guy, I did some research on burn speed vs quality, as well as the burn/laser technology itself.
With this error on the backup_launcher, there are 3 trains of thought and I would like to add a fourth:

1) cIOS not installed properly - make sure the latest cIOS is installed with NO ERRORS.  It must go all the way through all 15 parts and end successfully.  If you get any errors during the installation, you did not get it completely installed.  Try again.  Not having cIOS properly installed leads to a DRE error with "no cIOS".  There are other threads that explain the errors you get.  Most are related to the firmware being greater than 3.2, where Nintendo protected their core from WAD installs.

2) Bad (cheap) media or Bad Burner - use quality disks (Verbatim, TY, Sony), DVD-R work best, but DVD+R will work with book type changed to "DVD-ROM".  Some guy mentioned to me that LG drives are no good.  True, older LG drives were lacking in quality and features, but the new ones are top-notch.  In fact, the new LG Lightscribe drive is normally used in comparison tests today.  Just make sure you have a newer drive OR newer firmware on your drive.  Most drives were designed for burning CD's for music, DVD video and games is a whole new ballgame (pun intended) and requires much more precise quality of the burn.

3) Bad ISO Image or Game Dump.  If your backup dump image isn't good, it will never write properly.  Make sure your dump is good before burning.

4) Make sure your burn set up does NOT go through a USB hub and never burn a DVD greater than 8x speed; for wii games, better at 4x or 2x.  There is a great deal of research and testing that has been done to show that CRC errors increase on DVD's as the burn speed increases.  Any speed greater than 8x is considered risky.  Don't use a hub!  Unless you have a $200 firewire hub, no USB hub (powered or otherwise) will carry the throughput required to burn a clean image.  If while burning, you see your device buffer being overused, then this latency will cause something called "link refractions" in your image.  As the laser burns the tracks, the tracks are designed to be contiguous, meaning one leads to another.  When there is latency in the network set up, there are "gaps" created.  With DVD video media, this is not so severe because a DVD player can skip through the gaps without visible consequences, but not so with a game image.  A game image must be intact, almost completely because there are specific identifiable tracks that must be read in a specified order on the disk.  When that order is disrupted, the DVD is unreadable or can lock-up midread.  This happens often at the beginning tracks of a DVD, which gives the DRE.  The number specified really doesn't have a lot of meaning, it's just the line number in the reading program that failed.  With the backup_launcher code, this is usually 324, 349 or 369.  All of these lines of code attempt to identify the IOS on the image.  When the IOS can't be determined, the DRE occurs.

SUMMARY:  Make sure the cIOS installs error-free completely.  Verify your ISO image dump is good from your game (there are free utils for this, find one).  Verify that you use quality media.  Concensus is Verbatim best, TY, Sony good, others ok; I use Memorex without too many problems.  Last, but not least, make sure any external devices are connected directly to the computer and not thru a hub; then burn at 2x.  Try not to use your computer for anything else while burning to reduce risk of burn gaps.  This should give you the best result.  If you do all of these things, your games should work.  

I just hope I can save some people some time and heartache I've endured over this.

Have fun!


----------



## moneymike89 (Mar 18, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> there should be a .rar in the collection of r00. to what ever number, just run winrar with that file and inside you should see the, rom named accordingly.
> is you are getting the dvd read erro that may be cause of the burn speed, also be sure to use write image to disc.



ok im pretty sure i've done all that but i usually burn at like 1x to 2x speed. The other thign that boggles my mind is that every wii game that i have burnt works perfectly fine no issues no fuss but when i try a gamecube everything seems to go wrong like how does that make sense lol gamecube games should be the easier thign to burn. 

but besides that the gamecube games that should be working just automatically restart my wii for some reason other than the error 366 which only happens when i try to burn the legend of zelda collectors edition.


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 18, 2009)

im guessing you get the green cube launcher when you load the channel.


----------



## moneymike89 (Mar 19, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> im guessing you get the green cube launcher when you load the channel.



green cube launcher?? whats that?? lol


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 19, 2009)

are you running backups from a channel or the homebrew channel?


----------



## moneymike89 (Mar 19, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> are you running backups from a channel or the homebrew channel?



im running backups through the back up launcher from the homebrew channel, i also just recently downloaded the launcher called green cube launcher im assuming ist the one u were previously talking about right?? and what do u mean through a channel, a .wad file installed from the wad manager?


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 20, 2009)

basicly ive installed a wii/gc backup channel, so i just click the channel and it boths either gamma or xi


----------



## glosbob (Mar 20, 2009)

I am using the gamma002fix_r2 and I running it through homebrew.  Is there a wad I can install so I can run it through the wii's own menu just like the original loader.


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 20, 2009)

glosbob said:
			
		

> I am using the gamma002fix_r2 and I running it through homebrew.  Is there a wad I can install so I can run it through the wii's own menu just like the original loader.


are you wanting to run a 002 from the disc channel?


----------



## moneymike89 (Mar 21, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> basicly ive installed a wii/gc backup channel, so i just click the channel and it boths either gamma or xi



ooo i c well i seem to ahve fixed most of my issues now i don't have that combined wad that ur talkin about but im using green cube and the backup launcher gamma, what fixed my errors was installing the rev 8 cios, that basically fixed all my errors it even fixed the 002 error that it gives for some games (for me sonic and the black knight), with the rev 8 i dont even need the gecko os 002 fix i just run the game through ym gamma and it works perfectly.

the only problem i ahve now is still with LOZ - collectors edition and rayman 3 hoodlum havoc, LOZ runs the main menu perfectly but when i load a game it just gives me a black screen and the tv acts liek the wii isn't even on, for rayman it doesn't even reach a menu

i looked up the compatibility wiiky or whatever u call it and gonna try a couple methods to burn them both

do u think u can send me that combined wad? i would like to try it out.


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 21, 2009)

do you have the gamma channel?


----------



## lexlth (Mar 26, 2009)

I have Gamma Channel With 002 Fix that I downloaded from somewhere here.

Sonic and Black knight was giving me a 002 error and now it works perfectly...

I have some games that are not working, and one in special that compatibility list says it works:

1) Boogie: gives me a black screen after the advise safety screen, the controllers looses communication.
2) SSBB: Does not work. I think I read here thar DL media is not supported yet... the drives keeps trying to read from DVD (I can hear a sound of the head).
3) Mario and Sonic Olympic: Not DL, but it does not read the disc. I'll try to burn another copy.

I know that it is ask too much, but somebody know if on future releases I will be able to start all games from disc channel, even after rebooting my wii ? When ?

If anybody has any clue to solve any problem....
THANKS !


----------



## all43 (Mar 26, 2009)

I've read the whole post amazing work wiigator and waninkoko, I've just bought a Wii for my daughters and like most of us here my first thoughts are to 'customizing' , I have read that v3.3 after a certain letter version number would need downgrading, mine is a 3.3*E* so I believe that this is earlier than the update that stops an 'easier' installation of the backup Launcher 0.3 gamma, thanks for any help people as my life will not be worth living if I brick their new console!! I already have installed the 'Home brew Channel' so this is the next step for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks again.


----------



## poloros (Mar 26, 2009)

I installed the software in the games run fine, throught the backup channel, but when I try to use the wii disc channel to load the games, it load the games fine but the colours desappear and turn to white and black colors.


----------



## moneymike89 (Mar 27, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> do you have the gamma channel?



yes i have the gamma loader and the green cube launcher 

the only game that is still giving me issues is the loz - collectors edition, starts up perfectly but when it goes to the menu and i click on a game to play it loads a blank screen and thats it

the rayman game i fixed by loading the game using the mios patcher that is provided with the green cube launcher (pressing b loads the game with mios pather)


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 27, 2009)

on loz collectors you need to press start at the cube insted of A


----------



## moneymike89 (Mar 28, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> on loz collectors you need to press start at the cube insted of A



lol woooow all i had to do was press start??????? i burnt like 10 -15 different copeies of the game trying to get it to work and i didn't even know all i had to do was press start

wow.. lol

i wouldn't have thought of that by myself anyways so thanx alot for ur help, fnally got it working

the begining is craaazy slow at the nintendo logo but after that works pretty good

thanx meng


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 28, 2009)

well if you get the new version of the cube launcher V.2 it runs the rebooter in 1/8th of the time that the old version took.


----------



## moneymike89 (Mar 28, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> well if you get the new version of the cube launcher V.2 it runs the rebooter in 1/8th of the time that the old version took.



oo sick i didn't even know it came out, thanx for the heads up

will i have to re install the mios patcher? , im guessing most likely


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 28, 2009)

only if you want to add functionality to the gamma channel


----------



## moneymike89 (Mar 31, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> only if you want to add functionality to the gamma channel



ooo i c i c, yeah makes sense

well i hate to keep buggin u but it seems i got another problem i don't know if you have experienced this but

i started a new file for majora's mask with the loz collectors edition disc i burnt, the game seems to work fine (except for some minor lag issues which is fine) but once i reach the part where i get the ocarina for the first time and play it in front of the skull kid, the whole game freezes. I thought it was just a one time thing but i played it twice up to that point and it did the same thing

i dunno what it is


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 31, 2009)

v2 should fix that freeze issues, atlest for me it has


----------



## moneymike89 (Mar 31, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> v2 should fix that freeze issues, atlest for me it has



no it hasn't fixed for me for some reason

i just tried to play the game a third time and ti froze in the exact same spot

i even updated the mios patcher and everything prior to the error i don't know what it is 

im going to try and play the game using a real copy and see if it will do the same thing, perhaps its my wii or the disc i am using


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 31, 2009)

well the steps ive taken to be where im at is,
use anyregionchanger roll to 3.2 and install starfall with it
then install patchmii (for backups via disc channel)
install gamma ios
install .2 ios + channel functionality
put on multi game disc and have it shrunk


----------



## renner_santos (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi!! It is working with the Firmware 4.0??

Thanks!!


----------



## moneymike89 (Apr 1, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> well the steps ive taken to be where im at is,
> use anyregionchanger roll to 3.2 and install starfall with it
> then install patchmii (for backups via disc channel)
> install gamma ios
> ...



whats starfall and patch mii?

and does anyregionchanger downgrade ur wii?

i don't think i have to do all this cuz i mean everythign else works except for this specific game

also my loz isn't on a multidisc


----------



## nitrostemp (Apr 1, 2009)

try out on a multi disc

*Posts merged*



			
				renner_santos said:
			
		

> Hi!! It is working with the Firmware 4.0??
> 
> Thanks!!


it may if you have the homebrew channel


----------



## moneymike89 (Apr 1, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> try out on a multi disc



well i tried it on a pal multidisc instead of a ntsc because i had burnt one like that previously

still freezes on the exact same spot though


----------



## renner_santos (Apr 1, 2009)

OK! I have the homebrew channel installed, and I'm in 3.3U... The gamma loader is working perfectly...

I want to update to fw 4.0... So, what should I do?! Can I update by console or using waninkoko's update??

Thanks!


----------



## moneymike89 (Apr 1, 2009)

renner_santos said:
			
		

> OK! I have the homebrew channel installed, and I'm in 3.3U... The gamma loader is working perfectly...
> 
> I want to update to fw 4.0... So, what should I do?! Can I update by console or using waninkoko's update??
> 
> Thanks!



if you already have the homebrew installed and all your applications etc. prior to the 4.0 update, it will not affect anything, but since 4.0 is still new its not recomended to do it
because after you instal the update i have read that you won't be able to install or update the homebrew anymore , the 4.0 somehow blocks anything after installing it. New security perhaps.

im sure if you wait a little longer they will make a newer homebrew channel that can adapt with the 4.0 update, but its not certain

im fine with my 3.4u, the only difference with 4.0 is that you can run save files and channels directly from the sd card and ofcourse updates with wii shop channel etc. nothing extreme


----------



## Levente (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello!

I've got a problem. I installed with waninkoko's firmware updater 4.0 the sytemmenu, the shop channel and a couple of IOS. Before this I installed IOS60 with the signing bug. Now the backup launcher gamma0.3 DOES NOT boot from the disk channel, when I press B in the program, it restarts, then I go to the disk channel, the game is shown but when I press start it says an error has occured.... 
The backup launcher gamma0.3 DOES boot when I press the A button.
I have cIOSrev9 installed. 

Somebody with the same problem?


----------



## nitrostemp (Apr 3, 2009)

as many have said don't upgrade as its not working properly


----------



## moneymike89 (Apr 6, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> as many have said don't upgrade as its not working properly



hey i fixed the glitch problem with the loz - collectors edition

did some research and found that the gcloader .2 doesn't work properly with the game, it seems everybody was getting the problem

only .1 xi works with it, thats a big relief i thought it was somthin i did wrong 

i guess im going to have to wait 3 min everytime the game loads but if it works it works no complaints here haha


----------



## nitrostemp (Apr 6, 2009)

well im lucky enough to have it work with .2 for me.


----------



## orrange27 (Apr 9, 2009)

hello WiiGator, first of all i just want to thank you for your hardwork on this.

i just want to know wiigator if its ok to install Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma on a wiikey modded wii 3.2U version? i already have installed homebrew channel beta 8.


----------



## ndstuff (Apr 9, 2009)

Oi, I'm looking for latest version of this backup launcher + cios, New cios and fix002 or sth have been releeased since this package was posted, if am not mistaken.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Apr 10, 2009)

Can anybody help me with a problem I have?  The lists say they work, but Red Steel, Wario Land: Shake It!, and The House of the Dead Overkill don't work properly. They will start up and play, but it always takes like 40 attempts to get them to work. They usually don't work. The discs are in perfect condition and all the neccessary patches and what-not are applied to the ISOs. I just don't get why they are not working. I could care less about Wario or HOTD, because my original copies still work fine. Red Steel on the other hand, I NEVER got to finish beating, because my original freezes at start of the current mission. I REALLY want to play and finish Red Steel, please, somebody help.  They were burnt onto Sony DVD+R discs at 1X speed with IMGburn.


----------



## air2004 (Apr 10, 2009)

not sure about your wii , but mine wii only read -r disks .....if you dont have any -r disks just change the book type before burning to -rom


----------



## Levente (Apr 10, 2009)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> Can anybody help me with a problem I have?  The lists say they work, but Red Steel, Wario Land: Shake It!, and The House of the Dead Overkill don't work properly. They will start up and play, but it always takes like 40 attempts to get them to work. They usually don't work. The discs are in perfect condition and all the neccessary patches and what-not are applied to the ISOs. I just don't get why they are not working. I could care less about Wario or HOTD, because my original copies still work fine. Red Steel on the other hand, I NEVER got to finish beating, because my original freezes at start of the current mission. I REALLY want to play and finish Red Steel, please, somebody help.  They were burnt onto Sony DVD+R discs at 1X speed with IMGburn.



You need IOS patcher 1.1 by waninkoko, then patch red steel to IOS249.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Apr 10, 2009)

i have already patched red steel with IOS 249. It still doesn't work. I don't think it matters that they are DVD+R discs, because all 15 of my other back-ups work great and are on +R discs. The only thing I haven't tried is the Requiem4ds fix, which I will try tonight.


----------



## MadClaw (Apr 14, 2009)

Can someone PLEASE tell me what the hell this is coded in?


----------



## ndstuff (Apr 15, 2009)

Probably C


----------



## Deevian (Apr 19, 2009)

Uh, so I have a noob question: I've installed the cIOS (249, I think) that came with the Backup Launcher 0.3 Gamma just fine, and I'm running games perfectly with it, but I noticed in the compatibility list that some require an Error 002 Gamma Fix. My question is, can I run that 002 Gamma Fix Launcher (Gamma002fix_r2) from the Homebrew Channel with my current cIOS or do I need to install a new one (if so, which one do I need and how to install it, if you could :3)?

That's it. Thanks in advance


----------



## nitrostemp (Apr 20, 2009)

no, all you have to do is run the 002 fix, and your set.


----------



## Deevian (Apr 20, 2009)

That's all I needed to know, thank you very much


----------



## incognito736 (Apr 24, 2009)

ok question i tried finding this but how do i get the ocarina working with backup loader


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 24, 2009)

activate ocarina in the settings (put it to on)
you'll have to use the pc app that comes with ocarina to make .gct files and put those in the map "codes" in the root of sd card first


----------



## MiyakoArima (Apr 25, 2009)

I installed Backup Launcher 0.3 and it works.

But when I installed the gamecube launcher 0.2, The wii backup Launcher doesn't load anymore.

it just freezes.


----------



## Parablank (May 9, 2009)

Here's a new link since WiiGators is down: http://www.4shared.com/file/104355703/d23dda93/APPS.html


----------



## ACCloud (May 21, 2009)

Hi,
First off, thanks a lot for this Wii Gator =D However, no matter what I do, I just cannot get Wii Backuploader to work for me. I have tried a number of versions from this topic and from other places on the net, such as WiiVamp (actually I'm currently using the cIOS from WiiVamp's pack as WiiGator's one won't let me begin installing it; I press A but nothing happens, it just sits on the opening screen). 
I can install backup loader but when I actually go into it, I see the Gecko in the bottom corner and I see the Backup Loader 0.3 Gamma logo but the menu just doesn't appear. Can anyone please help me? Oh, and my Wii is update 4.0 and PAL.
Thanks in advance =D


----------



## StrikeFear13 (May 21, 2009)

Hey, recently I've been starting to have the same issue with it hanging on the intro screen for Gamma 0.3.  I have no idea when/what changed to cause this to start happening, but yesterday I left it on that screen, went off to do something for a little while and when I came back it had fully loaded and worked just fine o.O  Go figure.  I'm not sure how long it took to boot, but I'm thinking if you just leave it for a little while (possibly as long as a half hour) it'll finally load.  Give it a try, let me know how long it takes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe it'll just be a one time thing.  I'd test it right now but I'm nowhere near my wii.

Edit: Oh, and I have an NTSC wii with the hacked version of 4.0 installed.  It still worked fully without slow startup even after I patched quite some time ago.  Used Waninkoko's 4.0 updater.


----------



## ACCloud (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for that StrikeFear13 =) It does work...but it still takes atleast an hour and a half to load up. Anyone know what could be causing this problem?


----------



## Levente (May 25, 2009)

I updated with waninkoko's 4.0 updater, and I have cIOS rev10 installed now. The problem is that the rebooting with hooks fails on WiiGator's 0.3 gamma with cIOS r10 (the wii freezes after the rebooting before the game is shown in the disk channel), but with cIOS rev9 it is NOT freezing, just after you launch the game in the disk channel, but this is OK because the IOS patch in Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma was not written for System Menu 4.0 and only games which are patched to IOS249 will work.
Please fix this problem.


----------



## wiiguy (May 25, 2009)

Does it matter what firmware version you have? I have 3.3U.


----------



## Levente (May 26, 2009)

wiiguy said:
			
		

> Does it matter what firmware version you have? I have 3.3U.



yes, it does


----------



## StrikeFear13 (May 27, 2009)

Hate to say it, but those problems probably aren't going to be fixed anytime soon.  There hasn't been an update to the backup loader in a looooong time.  I'm wondering if the whole project has just been abandoned altogether, still in gamma none the less...kinda crappy.


----------



## moneymike89 (Jun 1, 2009)

hey i just updated my wii system to 4.0 and for some reason its updating everything without a problem???? the only thing that is screwing up is the gamecube backup launcher, it should work fine but its not, anybody ahve any suggestions?????


----------



## djm2ko9 (Jun 10, 2009)

<!--quoteo(post=1547127:date=Nov 14 2008, 08:34 PM:name=WiiGator)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(WiiGator @ Nov 14 2008, 08:34 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1547127"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><a href="http://www.iol.ie/~taz/backuplauncher0.3_gamma.zip" target="_blank">http://www.iol.ie/~taz/backuplauncher0.3_gamma.zip</a>

=========================
Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma

What is included:
- cIOS Installer
- Backup Launcher 0.3 with banner

Changelog:
0.3 gamma
- Optimised speed
- Higher compatibilty
- Support loading 1:1 backups from disc channel

Note: This version is faster, but some videos will play a little bit too slow. This also depends on the quality of your DVD media.

0.3 beta
- Cinematic now working properly
- Wi-Fi Enabled
- Faster Load time
- Drive speed is still 3x. It is so fast that some testers believed it is running at 6x.
- Supports non-patched and patched Wii games (The correct term for "patched" is "decrypted")
- Not all games will work, but as of now most do.

Some parts are modification of free available source code, and are unsupported and not condoned by the original authors of it. The backup loader modification is solely the work of WiiGator.
Thanks to Waninkoko for the speed optimisation.
Thanks to WiiShizzza for the graphic.
Thanks to all testers.

Before you use the software check, if this is the offical version by comparing the hash values.

SHA1
1b8b63102ca62510ee0e8e8f19af8eacf6f68f19  Backup_Launcher/boot.dol
da5f573c6a1b26cf185e3b2aad6c64800e06bfd9  cIOS_Installer/boot.dol

MD5
e282fe34268d5dde7674571aaa3a9fa6  Backup_Launcher/boot.dol
639fdbfc04373cc6174598b65794b259  cIOS_Installer/boot.dol

WiiGator

It is prohibited to use any of the software to illegally copy games, they are intended only to create and play legal backups of games that you own. In some countries or regions it is still illegal to make copies of games that you own, check with your local authorities if you are unsure. I cannot be held responsible for any misuse of these programs. The use of any of the above software is done so at your own risk. If you mess something up or anything undesirable (ie: loss of warranty, brick, lawsuits, jailtime) happens because of any of these programs, it is your own fault. USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!

---------------------
Instructions
---------------------

1. Install new cIOS. Make sure its properly installed
2. Load Backup Launcher and play game.

---------------------
F.A.Q.s
---------------------

Q. What does it do?
A. Play Wii backups on your non-modded Wii.

Q. Do all games work?
A. This is only a beta version. Not all games will work, but as of now most do.

Q: Where do I get support for it?
A: I do this in my free time. So you need to search in the internet for forums like <a href="http://gbatemp.net" target="_blank">http://gbatemp.net</a>.

Q: Where do I get an update?
A: You will get updates at my blog: <a href="http://gbatemp.net/?act=module&module=blogs&member=WiiGator" target="_blank">http://gbatemp.net/?act=module&module=...member=WiiGator</a>

Q: When will it support ... and when will be released?
A: I do this in my free time, so I don't know.

Q: How do I start a game from the disc channel?
A: You need to start Backup Launcher and press button "B" (See <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGU52_ttd9o&fmt=18)" target="_blank">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGU52_ttd9o&fmt=18)</a>. The NAND flash is not changed for this feature. The support works until you go back to the Wii System Menu or reset the Wii. The feature may not work, if you have Starfall installed.

Q: Should I install an update from a game backup?
A: No. This is untested and by default disabled.

Q: I started a game from the disc channel and then I go back to the Wii System Menu. Why I can't start the next game from the disc channel?
A: Backup Launcher need to be started again to launch the next game.

Q. What does patched games means and do I need it?
A. This was used in the first version. The game application was decrypted. It is not needed anymore. 1:1 backups have higher compatibility than patched games.

Q. How do I run it?
A. Seems you don't know anything about homebrew yet:
- You need to install <a href="http://www.wiibrew.org/wiki/Homebrew_Channel" target="_blank">http://www.wiibrew.org/wiki/Homebrew_Channel</a>.
- You will need <a href="http://www.wiibrew.org/wiki/Twilight_Hack" target="_blank">http://www.wiibrew.org/wiki/Twilight_Hack</a> and the game "The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess" to install the channel.
- Create the directory apps in the root of your SD card.
- Copy Backup_Launcher and cIOS_Installer to the directory apps.
- Put the SD card into the front SD slot of your Wii.
- Then run the homebrew channel.
- First install cIOS and then run Backup Launcher.

Q. I can't install cIOS, I keep getting an error. How do I fix this?
A. You need to downgrade your Wii. I suggest not to uninstall IOS249 until you are sure that you have downgraded your Wii.

Q. Do I need the new cIOS to play games?
A. Yes.

Q. Does Wi-Fi work?
A. Yes, some games have been tested and they work. Though we're not sure if all of them work. Newer games which use IOS37 seems to be slow.

Q. I have a problem, will you fix it?
A. Post it in the Backup Launcher thread and beta testers or someone can help you.

Q. Can I be a beta tester?
A. You have already something what you can test.

Q. Will this brick my Wii?
A. There is a slim chance that it will. I have installed the cIOS countless times with no problems. But just make sure you follow the onscreen instructions. It is possible that someone puts malicious software on a game disc. I suggest to run only games which are correctly signed by Nintendo! You can check this for example by running extractpartition. Don't install updates from a burned game disc of a different region, this was already reported to brick your Wii, when using a hardware modchip. Note: The Wii System Menu is not changed in the flash, so launching from disc channel should be safe.

Q. My game doesn't start. What should I do?
A1. The loader isn't perfect. It will probably be fixed in the next update.
A2. Try to launch it directly from Backup Launcher (First menu entry, Button "A").
A3. Try to launch it using the disc channel (Button "B").
A4. Check if IOS is correctly installed. The used IOS version is shown in the bottom right corner and should be IOS249. If IOS249 is not displayed, you need to install the cIOS.
A5. Try to change the hook type in the configuration.

Q. Does it load GameCube backups?
A. No. GameCube backups are shown in the disc channel, but can't be started (just reboot).

Q. Does it play old games like Twilight Princess and Red Steel?
A. Twilight Princess is working, Red Steel is not working. Some old games are not working.

Q. Do I need dvdx?
A. No. Just ignore it and forget that it could be in anyway related to this program.

Q. There is a online or disc update available from Nintendo, should I update it?
A. NEVER MAKE ANY UPDATE FROM NINTENDO!!! This can make the backup launcher unusable. There are better ways to do this. If you make an update, you may not be able to install this.

Q. Where does cIOS install?
A. It installs on the NAND flash of your Wii. It uses IOS249 v7.

Q. Is this easy to uninstall if I decide I dont want it?
A. Yes - most of the install files can be removed with the WAD manager - the rest just delete off the SD card.

Q. I'm getting an error with : DVD Read Error when I try to run a game - why ?
A. This is a burn media issue - don't use DVD REWRITABLES and try a different disc/drive/burn speed. You need to change the book type of DVD+R.

Q. I'm getting an error with (game graphic): Disc eject and RTFM - why ?
A. Eject the disc and insert it again. This is a burn media issue - dont use DVD REWRITABLES and try a different disc/drive/burn speed. You need to change the book type of DVD+R.

Q. I don't have Wi-Fi, how can I install it?
A. You need to download the following files with your computer:
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/tmd.1042" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/tmd.1042</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/cetk" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...0100000024/cetk</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000000" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000000</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000001" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000001</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000002" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000002</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000003" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000003</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000004" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000004</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000005" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000005</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000006" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000006</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000007" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000007</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000008" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000008</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/00000009" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000009</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/0000000a" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000a</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/0000000b" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000b</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/0000000c" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000c</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/0000000d" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000d</a>
<a href="http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0000000100000024/0000000e" target="_blank">http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000e</a>

Create the directory /00000001/00000024/v1042/ in the root of your SD card. Copy all downloaded files to this folder and put the SD card in the front SD slot.

Q. Why is Super Smash Bros. Brawl is not working?
A. Dual layer DVDs are not supported in this release. You need to shrink it.

Q. My patched/decrypted game is not starting with the disc channel - Why?
A. Patched/decrypted games are not support by the disc channel, because there are some parts of the disc removed.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


----------



## djm2ko9 (Jun 10, 2009)

how do i get the latest games working with the backup launcher 0.3 i keep geting dvd read error 002


----------



## StrikeFear13 (Jun 10, 2009)

You might want to update to the newest cIOS revision (13b).  You can get it off waninkoko's site.  Newest versions fixed the 002 error.  My question for you is how do you still have backup launcher gamma WORKING?  A lot of us now have it where when we start it up, the main screen with the gecko in the bottom left just freezes for like an hour and a half before loading.  Nothing fixes it.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jun 11, 2009)

hold on. Do I need wifi, or can I have a lan for this to work? Also I'm on sys menu 4.0U updated using waninikoko's updater, can I still do everything, or do I need to downgrade? I'd rather not buy a new wii cuz I was stupid enough to brick it because I did something wrong. Though I have BootMii...still. Ok, so what I have is... Homebrew channel. Starfall. Wad man 1.3. That DVDx thing that came with the newest update of homebrew channel including BootMii. What else do I need to do? I've also done the Wii Shop updater...should I have done that?


----------



## brandonjabr (Jun 13, 2009)

Fantastic work on this, I am very excited to use it for  my custom GH3 NTSC discs.

However, I have a couple of problems.

1) I am on 3.2U firmware, and when i try to install the custom cIos, it will not let me start the process. On screen it says, press A to start, but when I do, it simply stays on the same screen and does nothing. I have installed the custom cIos WAD file, but to no avail.

2) In the backup launcher channel itself, there is no menu that shows up. All that's there is a black screen with a Wii Gamma logo at the top, and a small green gecko logo in the bottom left corner. Is this a result of not having the custom cIos properly installed?

Thanks very much!


----------



## spoonwoo (Jun 13, 2009)

If you want to make 0.3 gamma work with 4.0 just do everything here
http://www.yafaze.com/forums/viewtopic.php...&p=327#p327


----------



## live2play (Jun 14, 2009)

Do you know if there is a Gamma loader that uses GeckoOS 1.9.1 instead of 1.0.7b when "1" is held down for configuration?


----------



## yo-boy (Jun 26, 2009)

yo wiigator! i hav a problem, i use backup launcher 0.3 GAMMA and wen i reboot with hooks, and i load da game from da disc channel, as soon as i press start on da channel there is a message dat says there was an error please press da power button and eject da game disc. Can u help me fix da problem? I wanna play old games like Red Steel


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 26, 2009)

Da Wiigator will knot answer ya postz d00d. He iz two buzy 2 answer ur request a l0ng wit others. sorrie da man. Hopefulley othas will help u. May bee u culd tri 2 buy da actual disk?


----------



## yo-boy (Jun 27, 2009)

oh and do i hav to? or is there another solution? btw nice picture


----------



## Unmaker9 (Jun 28, 2009)

StrikeFear13 said:
			
		

> You might want to update to the newest cIOS revision (13b).  You can get it off waninkoko's site.  Newest versions fixed the 002 error.  My question for you is how do you still have backup launcher gamma WORKING?  A lot of us now have it where when we start it up, the main screen with the gecko in the bottom left just freezes for like an hour and a half before loading.  Nothing fixes it.




Having this very same problem, can't seem to get it fixed, and I'm not sure when or why it started happening.


----------



## StrikeFear13 (Jun 29, 2009)

I still can't for the life of me figure this damn thing out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Backup Loader Gamma still isn't loading (unless I let it sit for over an hour on the starting screen).  I've tried everything.  Downgrading to several different firmwares (back to 3.2u).  Updating and downgrading CIOS', taking everything off the sd card save for backup loader, trying new sd cards.  Absolutely nothing works, and it seems everyone has fallen into the same issue at the same time.  Everyone who HAS at least.


----------



## Unmaker9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I played the waiting game, and as soon as I was able to do something with the backup launcher I got the 002 error.  Annoying...


----------



## live2play (Jul 4, 2009)

It seems that games that have to be patched to use IOS249 using ISOPatcher are not able to use Ocarina from within Gamma when the "1" button is held down.  The screen says that it is applying codes, but the codes are not active during gameplay.  These are codes that work just fine on my original disc of the same game.  I have tried all the different options in configuration without luck.  Any ideas?


----------



## DrFett (Jul 5, 2009)

Snave2008 said:
			
		

> indio - You just need to download all of these files and follow the instructions. This is also in the readme file if you need to find it again!
> 
> Q. I don't have Wi-Fi, how can I install it?
> A1. You need to download the following files with your computer:
> ...



I have tried this method as i dont have a wifi connection for my Wii, however when i try to install the cios it still trys to connect to the internet for the files, gives error -116 and restarts the homebrew channel.

I have placed all the files in a folder v1042, in folder 00000024, in a folder 00000001 at the root of the sd card.

does anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
Thanks.

P.s Hi all, yes I'm kind of a noob, 3 days ago id never heard of homebrew, twilight hack etc but now i'm getting right into it all, and GBAtemp site has been a massive help so far! so thanks all!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 5, 2009)

Why not buy Wi-Fi adapter for Wii.. Its worth because if you want to play online. Its fun. It isn't expensive.


----------



## DrFett (Jul 5, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Why not buy Wi-Fi adapter for Wii.. Its worth because if you want to play online. Its fun. It isn't expensive.




yea, that is an option. and i may have to go that route, but is there a way round my problem so i can install without it? I'm stubborn and now i want to beat the challenge... if i can get some help, lol.


----------



## davidcrivoi (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey guys

I know this might sound really wierd but anyway here goes: i am living in indonesia but am from australia with an original PAL Wii and have paid someone here to put the backup launcher 0.3 gamma IOS249 and works fine except that a few games that i bought here work and some do not. there is a cant read dvd error please eject and turn wii off, that comes up after i load the games from the launcher and i have tried all the different settings with the same result. For example i have a call of duty world at war game which starts to load and then before the main menu comes up with that error. it is a copied game bought at a shop but from that same shop other games work as well. could it be the game itself or something that i should at to my wii system? also i downloaded this game: [isoHunt] [Wii]Resident_Evil_Archives[PAL][ESPALWii[1].com].rar and burned it and it just loads half way and error so if someone can please help me would be highly appreciated. 
PS: I dont have zelda the original disk so if i wanted to install homebrew could i do it with a fake one thanks...


----------



## Etkar.H (Aug 8, 2009)

Help!
I cant play a Burned game on backup launcher now.
My dumb friend played a Wii game(not burned) then now i cant play the burned one on Backup launcher!!!
HELP ME HELP!!! It worked perfect for 5 days ago!


----------



## StrikeFear13 (Aug 8, 2009)

Do you have a usb drive plugged in?


----------



## Someflammablekid (Aug 12, 2009)

Noob question but i'm just starting this. I have homebrew channel and everything. My wii is version 3.4U and i can't get the Cios thing to install in the wad manager. What version of wii firmware should i have?


----------



## BennySupersonic (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi guys, just wondered if anyone could help here. I'm having a bit of a problem running some downloaded games for the Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma.

I've got the IOS249 set up correctly and everything so I can't see why it's not working.

I've got Mad Dog McCree gunslinger pack and Ultimate Alliance 2 working fine from it but the last couple of games I downloaded (Super Paper Mario and Beatles: Rock Band) aren't working at all. I've downloaded the ISO files just like before but when it comes to loading them from the backup launcher I'm getting a quick flash of a green screen and then it just goes to a blank black screen and nothing happens!

I've tried playing about with the configuration settings in the launcher countless times and I'm still having no luck.

Has anyone got any ideas? Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 7, 2009)

BennySupersonic said:
			
		

> Hi guys, just wondered if anyone could help here. I'm having a bit of a problem running some downloaded games for the Backup Launcher 0.3 gamma.
> 
> I've got the IOS249 set up correctly and everything so I can't see why it's not working.
> 
> ...



Beatles Rock Band is a bitch for disc loaders, although I think it works on USB loader. I think you have to install Hermes cIOS 223 or something like that. Well, I've heard that for Guitar Hero 5 at least.

Also, use NeoGamma for disc loading. I'm pretty sure it's more up-to-date than this one. I think it should work with Mad Dog McCree and Ultimate Alliance 2.


----------



## BennySupersonic (Oct 7, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> BennySupersonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's brilliant, I'll give it a try now. Thanks very much


----------



## BennySupersonic (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmmmm one thing I'll add, when installing the latest NeoGamma I got a message saying "Your cIOS has revision 6. NeoGamma was written for revision 14 and up, if you get compatibility problems, update the cIOS!"

Any ideas how I'd go about doing this? Sorry I know I'm being a pain!


----------



## TheSquirrel (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey I've had a bit of a problem when installing...

cIOS installs just fine, but when I try to install Backup Launcher the TV goes to a black screen, the wii remote is disconnected and the wii freezes. Help...?


----------



## gabrielpaipa (Jan 22, 2010)

DEAD LINK! This all sounds awesome, but there is a dead link....


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 22, 2010)

Use NeoGamma by WiiPower instead.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey, I know this is a very old thread but I'm trying to delete this channel with AnyTitleDeleter and need the code for it, anyone know it?


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 9, 2010)

just use the wii menu channel manager


----------



## MissP (Apr 30, 2010)

*OK, I'm a bit of a newbie, but I learn quick.  Would appreciate some advice please... So I tried to install cIOS installer and couldn't because my wii doesn't have internet access.  So, I checked the FAQs and found this:*

Q. I don't have Wi-Fi, how can I install it?
A. You need to download the following files with your computer:
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/tmd.1042
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...0100000024/cetk
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000000
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000001
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000002
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000003
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000004
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000005
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000006
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000007
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000008
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000009
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000a
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000b
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000c
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000d
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/0000000e

Create the directory /00000001/00000024/v1042/ in the root of your SD card. Copy all downloaded files to this folder and put the SD card in the front SD slot.

*So I did that, and it still tries to find the files via the internet.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can anyone advise please?*


----------



## tj_cool (May 1, 2010)

MissP said:
			
		

> *OK, I'm a bit of a newbie, but I learn quick.  Would appreciate some advice please... So I tried to install cIOS installer and couldn't because my wii doesn't have internet access.  So, I checked the FAQs and found this:*
> 
> Q. I don't have Wi-Fi, how can I install it?
> -snip-
> ...


In case you haven't noticed yet, this loader is old
NeoGamma is what you're looking for
And the newest cIOS Installer of course.

You'll find more help in the Wii Backup loaders section: http://gbatemp.net/f190-wii-backup-loaders


----------



## borislol (May 31, 2010)

TheSquirrel said:
			
		

> Hey I've had a bit of a problem when installing...
> 
> cIOS installs just fine, but when I try to install Backup Launcher the TV goes to a black screen, the wii remote is disconnected and the wii freezes. Help...?





Ive had the exact same problem but i cant get it to work
Can someone help me out please


----------



## HPspectre3 (Jun 7, 2010)

hi, im just wondering...did cIOS install? i clicked on the cIOS loader form USB on the wii an it gave me a yellow loading bar, once it got to 100% (i think) (and very quickly i might add) the screen went blank and the wii stayed on. after a long time i hard rebooted and everything seems fine...but did it work? thanks


----------



## winnalit (Jul 13, 2010)

i am on wii 4.2 and when i go to the cios installer i press A and nothing happens and it freezes. i Already uninstalled it. so please help me


----------

